# Please show your Damaskos with aftermarket straps!



## Weetabix

I have a DA38, and though it came with a good strap, I'm not quite feeling the black. So, I'm looking for alternatives.

I have a Collins on a brown leather that I really like, but the numerals and indices are kind of a sand color (found out it's called gold sand lume) that goes well with the brown. I'm not sure how the brown would go with the white on the Damasko. And I have to admit I haven't swapped anything yet because I'm sort of afraid of scratching something up.

On the original Damasko strap, I really do like that the leather extends beyond the lugs sideways. I think it makes the lines nice.

I'm open to NATO's, canvas, or leather. Not really interested in a bracelet.

So, could you guys share photos of your Damaskos on alternative straps? Or suggest something you think would look good?

Here's the Damasko:









Here's the Collins for reference:


----------



## jarlleif

I don't like the black leather either. I swap straps all the time and I'm not careful at all. In fact I pop the spring bars in with my fingers, so the spring bar tip basically rubs the back of the lugs as I put the pressure on it. There isn't a scratch on it. Stop worrying and start swapping!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson

Weetabix said:


> I have a DA38, and though it came with a good strap, I'm not quite feeling the black. So, I'm looking for alternatives.
> 
> I have a Collins on a brown leather that I really like, but the numerals and indices are kind of a sand color (found out it's called gold sand lume) that goes well with the brown. I'm not sure how the brown would go with the white on the Damasko. And I have to admit I haven't swapped anything yet because I'm sort of afraid of scratching something up.
> 
> On the original Damasko strap, I really do like that the leather extends beyond the lugs sideways. I think it makes the lines nice.
> 
> I'm open to NATO's, canvas, or leather. Not really interested in a bracelet.
> 
> So, could you guys share photos of your Damaskos on alternative straps? Or suggest something you think would look good?
> 
> Here's the Damasko:
> 
> View attachment 13534081
> 
> 
> Here's the Collins for reference:
> View attachment 13534093


Scratch a Damasko? Easier said than done. Should not be a concern here.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DK10.1.jpg


----------



## Weetabix

jon_huskisson said:


> Scratch a Damasko? Easier said than done. Should not be a concern here.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


OK. I'll try the Collins strap on it. The only other 20mm strap I have to try came with the Collins, and it's... black.


----------



## myke

Great thread
DA 20 On a Rios 1931


----------



## myke

Here is another photo. My DK 10 on a Rios 1931 aviator


----------



## elbilo

I like the brown leather that came with the DS30, but prefer more of a cognac leather with black stitch. Was going to get a custom strap, but ended up finding one from Sinn.


----------



## Weetabix

OK. Here it is. I think I'd need something darker, though. The straps I'm seeing above seem to coordinate with the dial, case, or seconds hand. This one doesn't really do that.

... but it's growing on me as it spends a few minutes there. I like that strap on the Collins, so it will go back. The question is, do I purchase one similar to this for the DA38?

I don't know. I'm not a color wizard. What do you guys think? Good? Bad? Horological faux pas? Is it like a brown belt and black shoes?

Before:









After:









On the wrist:


----------



## uvalaw2005

Custom leather from @oystercamau


----------



## posaune76

DC67 w/Hirsch Buffalo strap


----------



## fogbound

Here are pics of my Damasko's:
The DA46 on Sailcloth









DS30 on Leather and Nato

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Weetabix said:


> OK. Here it is. I think I'd need something darker, though. The straps I'm seeing above seem to coordinate with the dial, case, or seconds hand. This one doesn't really do that.
> 
> ... but it's growing on me as it spends a few minutes there. I like that strap on the Collins, so it will go back. The question is, do I purchase one similar to this for the DA38?
> 
> I don't know. I'm not a color wizard. What do you guys think? Good? Bad? Horological faux pas? Is it like a brown belt and black shoes?
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 13548891
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 13548893
> 
> 
> On the wrist:
> 
> View attachment 13548895


I think vintage brown looks good on your Damasko. Obviously can't go wrong with black leather. I think a dark brown Horween or Chromexcel leather strap will look great, so would a navy blue or grey. Reddish brown wouldn't compliment the watch IMO. As far as Nato; black, navy, light blue, grey, khaki.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

DA46 on OM leather:









............and a Darnela leather lined rubber strap:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## jarlleif

Put it on a Sinn rubber strap last night. It took a while to get it on because the Damasko's lugs must be drilled ever so slightly closer to the case. I had to put some pressure on to get the spring bars to snap into place. Anyway, I'm very pleased with the look and comfort.


----------



## chas58

@Weetabix – I use barton springbars for straps I like to swap out a lot. They have a little lever to retract the bar instead of using tools. But if the strap isn’t designed for springbars – I have to cut the leather. I’ve also gotten wider straps and trimmed them to fit 20mm – rather like the original strap is notched.

You have to be pretty heavy handed to scratch a damask though.
I like the dark dial light case on a darker strap. I use dark brown, dark green, or OEM. I have a nice dark blue strap that would work on your DA38 (not my DA36). I use it because my brass watch has blue heat-treated hands. 
It does look sharp when the color or trim on the watch matches something on the band. That Collins band would work better on the damask if the stitching was white like the numbers on the Damasko.

@Jarlleif – wow. That Sinn looks great on your watch.


----------



## myke

your brave mentioning the S word around here. Love the Sinn rubber on my UX as well.



jarlleif said:


> Put it on a Sinn rubber strap last night. It took a while to get it on because the Damasko's lugs must be drilled ever so slightly closer to the case. I had to put some pressure on to get the spring bars to snap into place. Anyway, I'm very pleased with the look and comfort.


----------



## myke

your brave mentioning the S word around here. Love the Sinn rubber on my UX as well.



jarlleif said:


> Put it on a Sinn rubber strap last night. It took a while to get it on because the Damasko's lugs must be drilled ever so slightly closer to the case. I had to put some pressure on to get the spring bars to snap into place. Anyway, I'm very pleased with the look and comfort.


----------



## Weetabix

chas58 said:


> It does look sharp when the color or trim on the watch matches something on the band. That Collins band would work better on the damask if the stitching was white like the numbers on the Damasko.


Ah! Thanks! I should have thought of that.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmra1970

DC67 with a black Hirsch liberty. Needed something thicker and stiffer than the original one that is too soft and thin for this watch.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DB1 with an Everest chocolate strap









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DS 30 in the garden with a Rios 1931 strap


----------



## daffie

DA36 on a dark grey velours strap from Strps.nl


----------



## Weetabix

I got a cheapie brown leather, white stitch to try, but it looks... cheap. I'll try it.

The NATO is too thick to go between lugs and case. Maybe I'll look for some thinner spring bars.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DA 20 TODAY ON A NATO.


----------



## myke

You nailed it with that combo. Love the texture of the strap it pops the dial and looks super comfy



fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers

fogbound you definitely nailed the look. I’m shocked that more people don’t rock their Damasko on a NATO.


----------



## Chris Stark

My DA 36 on a Hirsch Liberty. Swapped out the Damasko buckle.


----------



## Weetabix

I like that Hirsch a lot.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

AnotherRios1931 strap on the DA20.


----------



## Weetabix

I just ordered the Hirsch. *sigh*

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toptimer74

Just picked this DA44 up on a trade and love it! I work as a chef so I didn't want to have it on the leather strap it came on for work. Had this crown and buckle premium NATO on hand. I like the clean look.. but I think







I'll buy a 2pc nato or rubber strap so it doesn't sit so high on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Stark

Weetabix said:


> I just ordered the Hirsch. *sigh*
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


The Hirsch Liberty in either black or brown seems to be a natural fit for this watch. The brown strap actually has blackened sides so it matches the dial, and the stitching matches the hands and indices. Can't go wrong.


----------



## cadenza

DA36 on a Toshi dark brown (circa 10-year old strap).



















The same Toshi dark brown with a RHD double-fold deployant (incredible quality/longevity, also circa 10-years old, works as new) which was blasted to match the DA36 case finish.


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DA 36 on WatchBandit Nato strap


----------



## endotreated




----------



## Weetabix

Hirsch Liberty









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TLUX

Your straps really bring out the watch.


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 on a Borealis bond....


----------



## Slipperz

Damasko DA47
20mm Di Modell Chronissimo (short version)
20mm Hadley-Roma Matte Satin Stainless Steel Butterfly Deployant Clasp Buckle









Deployment clasp not as comfy as the original but the strap will last longer with the deployment buckle.


----------



## anrex




----------



## StufflerMike

anrex said:


> View attachment 13632207


This is a great looking combo.


----------



## Weetabix

I agree. Those go great together.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson

Quite liking my DS30 on a Toxic NATO strap, with blasted hardware to match the case.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

jon_huskisson said:


> Quite liking my DS30 on a Toxic NATO strap, with blasted hardware to match the case.


Very nice. The DS30 (white) are really growing on me.

Did you have to ask Toxic for the matching bead blast, or is a stock option?


----------



## Yenn

Trying out perlon strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylgreek

Not a strap but definitely aftermarket.
P5050008 by vinyl greek, on Flickr


----------



## jon_huskisson

cadenza said:


> Very nice. The DS30 (white) are really growing on me.
> 
> Did you have to ask Toxic for the matching bead blast, or is a stock option?


Unfortunately Terry has stopped stocking the blasted hardware due to low demand for it. He had 3 left in army green so I nabbed one.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Yenn

Trying out Hirsch strap, seems to be a no fit here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

vinylgreek said:


> Not a strap but definitely aftermarket.
> P5050008 by vinyl greek, on Flickr


Woe, that is one hell of a cool picture. Well done!


----------



## anrex

.


----------



## anrex

Lunch Pics


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## vinylgreek

Thanks.


----------



## anrex

DA20 on a ZuluDiver NATO...


----------



## panzerr

Strap by Man Cave Leather


----------



## panzerr

Same DA36, same man cave leather strap, different view


----------



## nepatriot

Any thoughts on strap thickness? 

I have one that's 5mm thick, and is a bear to get on. Been looking at some that are 3 - 4 mm thick. I've got a Horween leather that's a single pass, about 1.5mm thick. Fits very well and is comfortable. But I'd like something more casual, natural leather that will break in.


----------



## cadenza

nepatriot said:


> Any thoughts on strap thickness?
> 
> I have one that's 5mm thick, and is a bear to get on. Been looking at some that are 3 - 4 mm thick. I've got a Horween leather that's a single pass, about 1.5mm thick. Fits very well and is comfortable. But I'd like something more casual, natural leather that will break in.


5mm is definitely very thick.

I have a couple of  Toshi straps on DA36 and DA37, which I think are 4-4,5mm thick. They show some of the "rubbing patina" at the case (which I like, actually), as seen better on  Chris Stark's Hirsch Liberty on DA36. I think the Liberty are also ~4,5mm thick? 5mm would seem really too much for comfort, but I also agree that a 1,5mm leather strap could look too thin on a DA case.

EDIT:
I just measured my Toshi straps, and they are slightly under 4,3mm thick at the lugs, so 2,15mm/layer, and they rub (barely) the DA36/37 case. 
I just looked up the Hirsch Liberty, and they state that it is 4,0mm thick at the lugs.
There is no way a 5,0mm thick strap would fit this watch well at all.
It would look overly chunky as well, I think.


----------



## panzerr

nepatriot said:


> Any thoughts on strap thickness?
> 
> I have one that's 5mm thick, and is a bear to get on. Been looking at some that are 3 - 4 mm thick. I've got a Horween leather that's a single pass, about 1.5mm thick. Fits very well and is comfortable. But I'd like something more casual, natural leather that will break in.


5mm? Wow, that seems excessive, but I would still like to try one to see how I like it before I pass judgement.


----------



## Tickythebull

Ice camo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono9

Any Damasko with a Blushark starp?


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 Special, on a single pass seat belt nato.....

Love the Damasko bracelet, but the colors (or lack their of!) of the 57 just make it cry out for a bold strap...


----------



## nepatriot

Recently arrived DA47 on a new Jack Foster Natural Dublin Leather. Not too thick, maybe 2mm. Bought one of their #8 Horween Shell Cordovan Leathers about 4 years ago for use on a DA46. Liked is so much I ordered one in black.


----------



## Weetabix

I think my Hirsch Liberty is shown above somewhere. I like the strap, but it was lighter than I wanted. So I put some Ballistol on it. Now, I like it much better. I may even give it another go later. Should improve water resistance of the strap, too.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Weetabix said:


> I think my Hirsch Liberty is shown above somewhere. I like the strap, but it was lighter than I wanted. So I put some Ballistol on it. Now, I like it much better. I may even give it another go later. Should improve water resistance of the strap, too.


It is so hard to compare different photos but wow does that ever look like an improvement!

I was looking at your Hirsch Liberty a lot, really close to buying one, but the slightly light, flat, "sandy" brown was stopping me. I was looking for something a bit deeper in color.

This photo makes the Liberty look so much better, just that right amount darker, much richer, imo. It looks really nice now.

Did the Ballistol stuff change the color of the stitching at all?
I guess you didn't make any side-by-side before-after photos by chance?


----------



## Weetabix

Before and after. I think the stitching got just a hair darker.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Weetabix said:


> Before and after. I think the stitching got just a hair darker.


Ha ha ha! I knew you would have done that, thanks much!

It looks really great now, good job! |>


----------



## anrex

MN Strap...


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## oso2276

DSUB1 on some old Breitling rubber 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Continuing to enjoy a few natos on my DC57, before I put the bracelet back on.......Bond nato yesterday...


----------



## anrex

Zulludiver on Canvas


----------



## anrex

Apologize for the double post.


----------



## The watch knob

My DA37 with Maratac grey NATO. Fits perfectly, love the combo!


----------



## jon_huskisson

Trying out my Black Friday strap haul from StrapsCo and Crown & Buckle on my DS30. Not all were intended for the DS30 but thought I'd give them a try.

Which works best?









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

First one.


----------



## cadenza

The watch knob said:


> My DA37 with Maratac grey NATO. Fits perfectly, love the combo!


Very nice combination indeed; it is making me rethink selling my DA37.
That grey NATO really looks at home there.


----------



## cadenza

jon_huskisson said:


> Trying out my Black Friday strap haul from StrapsCo and Crown & Buckle on my DS30. Not all were intended for the DS30 but thought I'd give them a try.
> 
> Which works best?


This top (black) one only imo.
The other three seem to be fighting too much with that gorgeous dial.


----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

jon_huskisson said:


> Trying out my Black Friday strap haul from StrapsCo and Crown & Buckle on my DS30. Not all were intended for the DS30 but thought I'd give them a try.
> 
> Which works best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Second

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd5851

Hirsch Liberty


----------



## uvalaw2005

RedRockStraps canvas.

View attachment DSC_0324.jpg


----------



## anrex

.


----------



## Weetabix

Todd5851 said:


> Hirsch Liberty


Your Liberty looks like it came darker than mine. Yours is more what I was expecting. It looks great.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd5851

I sprayed some J&M waterproofing spray which added a slightly darker shade.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I like the color but not the rally style. Doesn't fit the watch JMHO.



nodnar said:


> Second
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson

nodnar said:


> Second
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you should pick that one, as I bought that strap for a different watch! Looks better on the Aevig IMO









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Todd5851 said:


> Hirsch Liberty





Weetabix said:


> Your Liberty looks like it came darker than mine. Yours is more what I was expecting. It looks great.


Exactly.



Todd5851 said:


> I sprayed some J&M waterproofing spray which added a slightly darker shade.


Super, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## cadenza

jon_huskisson said:


> Funny you should pick that one, as I bought that strap for a different watch! Looks better on the Aevig IMO.


Agree completely. The rally is much more suited to that watch, and the black strap to the DS30.


----------



## nodnar

jon_huskisson said:


> Funny you should pick that one, as I bought that strap for a different watch! Looks better on the Aevig IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Looks good on that too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyLotion

Grey nato with black hardware from NatoStrapCo!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

anrex said:


> Apologize for the double post.


I don't mind seeing that watch twice


----------



## Glenn Charles

Dsub on a Horus Camo


----------



## pherret

Which strap is that? Looks like a good fit. I wish Crafter Blue would start making some straps for Damasko and start shipping the Pelagos straps.


----------



## anrex

https://www.bandrbands.com/malt-le-mans-racing-watch-strap.aspx


----------



## myke

DS 30


----------



## nepatriot

DA47 on new Jack Forster Black Horween Shell Cordovan Leather.

This is my third strap from Jack. What I like is he offers several length options for each strap in addition to picking the stitch color. For what ever reason the hole spacing and length option seems fit my particular wrist well.


----------



## myke

DA 20 On a Dievas Nato from Gnomon


----------



## Wanderfalken

DB1


----------



## Tickythebull

DA38 on ice blue camo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Tan reptile.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DA 20 on another Nato
kinda crappy photo sorry


----------



## anrex

HNS Nato from Amazon


----------



## Weetabix

A hint of blue









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

Da 46 another day and another Nato


----------



## kennylorenzo

Terra leather from Vintager Straps.


----------



## kingblackbolt

I think the DLC panerai buckle suits my DB4 nicely


----------



## myke

DA 20 Once again


----------



## barnefko

Here ya go: on a Hirsch pure 22mm










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

DA46 on a simple strap from Finwatchstraps on Etsy.


----------



## pixnw

I've been noticing more NATO straps that use a spring bar to attach them to the strap. Would make it easy to change buckles, but in my mind it also negates one of the best features of most NATO straps, which is retention of the watch if a spring bar breaks. Obviously if a spring bar at the case breaks the watch will still be retained, but if the spring bar in the buckle fails the watch won't be retained. Probably not a big deal for most folks, and maybe the advantage of easy changes makes it worthwhile. I spend a lot of time with my wrists over the side of a boat, netting a fish and such. Such use has been one of my chief reasons for choosing to use NATO straps at times.


----------



## spencers

DS30 on B&R Camel Suede


----------



## fogbound

DA30 on a Bonetto Cinturini 300d









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

Yet another Damasko DA46 on a Hirsch Liberty. The strap is fairly thick and stiff as manufactured and it wasn't breaking in quickly enough to suit my impatient nature, so I hit it with a dose of neatsfoot oil to soften it up and perhaps give it a little bit of water resistance. I think I like the somewhat darker shade. In real life, its just a hair lighter than the picture would lead you to believe.


----------



## cdustercc

Little bit of nato action this morning. Unfortunately, I don't have one with blasted ring type hardware which would be a better match.

I'm loving this German day wheel, but I'm not entirely sold on Tuesdays.


----------



## anrex

Rios1931...


----------



## lzlbreak

love wearing it on NATO, super comfortable!


----------



## myke

DK 10 on a Rios Aviator


----------



## cdustercc

This is a feeble first attempt at a simple homemade strap. The leather is natural Horween Chromexcel and the stitching is aircraft rib stitching cord left over from recovering some fabric tail feathers on an old spray plane.


----------



## cadenza

cdustercc said:


> This is a feeble first attempt at a simple homemade strap. The leather is natural Horween Chromexcel and the stitching is aircraft rib stitching cord left over from recovering some fabric tail feathers on an old spray plane.


Fabulous story, especially with the use of heritage materials from your profession.
It looks pretty damned good to me; more photographs of the strap, please!


----------



## cdustercc

Its just a super simple piece using this ring style matte stainless hardware that turned out to match the Damasko finish reasonably well. I really just did it to see if I could. I think I'll get a better hole punch and some real stitching cord next time. The aircraft rib stitching cord is full of wax and picks up dirt really quickly. All-in, I had about an hour worth of time and $3.00 tied up in this one. I'd encourage anyone interested to give it a shot, if you screw up you are only out about $2.00 worth of leather.


----------



## cdustercc

A couple of Germans got together this morning. Damasko DA46 and the brown old style pilot strap from Stowa.


----------



## cdustercc

And the same thing, this time in schwarz...ur, uh, I mean black.


----------



## pixnw

Just got my DA45 back from Watchmann today and had a new Orca NATO from Blushark waiting to try on it.


----------



## riff raff

DS30 was delivered to my office today, now on the wrist for the ride home, I love it already


----------



## Shortround

Got my new ds30 today and immediately put a Coloreb Spoletto short strap on it for my small wrist. The strap is their "swamp" color.


----------



## riff raff

This MN strap will be delivered on Monday, for use on my DS30 Yellow hand. This thread was helpful in determining if the color scheme worked. I was lucky to find a used MN strap here, in the right color, hardware and size.


----------



## jon_huskisson

riff raff said:


> This MN strap will be delivered on Monday, for use on my DS30 Yellow hand. This thread was helpful in determining if the color scheme worked. I was lucky to find a used MN strap here, in the right color, hardware and size.
> 
> View attachment 13834749


These look very cool. Would you mind sharing some thoughts on the strap, please? Quality/comfort/value etc

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Jon
You better read this thread, they are a bit polarizing.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4644869&goto=newpost#/topics/4644869?page=58

I have one currently, also bought used here.

My experience is:
- super comfortable 
-fussy to put on, till you figure it out
- I'll never go back to a NATO

They are a tad over priced new, so I watch for used ones to come up here.



jon_huskisson said:


> riff raff said:
> 
> 
> 
> This MN strap will be delivered on Monday, for use on my DS30 Yellow hand. This thread was helpful in determining if the color scheme worked. I was lucky to find a used MN strap here, in the right color, hardware and size.
> 
> View attachment 13834749
> 
> 
> 
> These look very cool. Would you mind sharing some thoughts on the strap, please? Quality/comfort/value etc
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## riff raff

My Erikas MN strap was delivered today - I'm very pleased. It seems to fit the watch perfectly, even the brushed hardware is complimentary.


----------



## pixnw

My DA45 is a real strap monster. It will eventually make it back onto the brilliant bracelet for a while, but I've really been liking it on NATO's lately. Today it's on a green Blushark NATO.


----------



## Nokie

^^^^^

Looks great on that NATO.


----------



## deweyfong

Same here. Giving the bracelet a break and adding some color to Tuesday.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Man, these last 2 pictures may have sealed the deal. The DA45 with 12 hour bezel may be it.

Do either of you (or anyone else) find it heavy or bulky on the NATO since it's a somewhat hefty ~90 grams with the rotating bezel?


----------



## bgn!

DK10 on a Haveston canvas strap.


----------



## MKN

Rice and Gravy said:


> Man, these last 2 pictures may have sealed the deal. The DA45 with 12 hour bezel may be it.
> 
> Do either of you (or anyone else) find it heavy or bulky on the NATO since it's a somewhat hefty ~90 grams with the rotating bezel?


Not heavy at all. I've worn mine nonstop since September.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deweyfong

Rice and Gravy said:


> Man, these last 2 pictures may have sealed the deal. The DA45 with 12 hour bezel may be it.
> 
> Do either of you (or anyone else) find it heavy or bulky on the NATO since it's a somewhat hefty ~90 grams with the rotating bezel?


Nope. Actually well balanced. Some NATOs are thinner and that's when it might get a little top heavy.


----------



## myke

DA 46 Black on a Nato


----------



## myke

DS 30 On a Rios 1931


----------



## Rice and Gravy

MadsNilsson said:


> Not heavy at all. I've worn mine nonstop since September.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





deweyfong said:


> Nope. Actually well balanced. Some NATOs are thinner and that's when it might get a little top heavy.


Thank you both. I plan to wear it mostly on Erika's MN straps, and it would be the weightiest watch I've owned. I am cross shopping these and the Sinn 856 UTC, just can't decide. I appreciate your input.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## CSanter

Basketball practice with Halios Seaforth rubber strap and Damasko swapped over hardware. Great daily combo Halios rubber straps are very comfy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## daffie

DC58 on a new canvas strap made by a fellow Dutch watch enthousiast.


----------



## Weetabix

I got a Barton quick release canvas strap to try. The NATO that came on it was uncomfortably stiff.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

It`s a high quality strap in Canvas and inside leather from Watchstrapsheaven


----------



## anrex

Bonetto Rubber Strap


----------



## riff raff

Anyone have one on a WatchGecko Zulu Diver rubber strap? 
https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-300-rubber-watch-strap.php

They are about 1/2 the cost of the Damasko rubber and I think the buckle is an improvement.


----------



## jarlleif

Lume shot and after market strap


----------



## MKN

riff raff said:


> Anyone have one on a WatchGecko Zulu Diver rubber strap?
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-300-rubber-watch-strap.php
> 
> They are about 1/2 the cost of the Damasko rubber and I think the buckle is an improvement.


Buckle looks like a big improvement I'd say. If the rubber is the same as standard BC (who I think makes them) then it's very comfortable. Just take care when cutting it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

a suede strap from Watchstrapsheaven


----------



## autofiend

My new DC56 on a Hodinkee Horween 1 pc. Had to use thinner springbars than stock but I love the combo.


----------



## 5277

@autofiend
The new lugs on DC56 looks super good


----------



## MKN

Divers strap on a pilots watch, I know I know. It's just very comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Like the look of the fabrics, but, I'm not a fan of Nato straps. So, I was delighted to receive a Nick Mankey Design Hook Strap and try it out on my DA46, it looks great, but most of all, it is probably the most comfortable strap that I have ever worn!! Like it so much, I've ordered a few more in different colour/sizes - a brilliant strap.....









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## lzlbreak

Erika's MN strap, really super comfortable!


----------



## lzlbreak

double post


----------



## StufflerMike

DA20 Black on a Chocolate Chips Nato by Strapery


----------



## smashie

I took this at the weekend. The photo doesn't do justice how vivid he strap is!


----------



## riff raff

I might have found my summer strap, a rubber divers strap from StrapsCo, with yellow stitching. The strap yellow isn't quite as vibrant as the second hand, but pretty close. The strap seems pretty comfy as well.


----------



## Weetabix

DH 1.0 - I'm really loving this watch.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DK 10 ona Dievas camo nato


----------



## pherret

Green Borealis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG

Erika's Vintage MN Strap

View attachment 13959745


----------



## frankier

DC-56 on a DiModell Chronissimo


----------



## cadenza

MikeVG said:


> Erika's Vintage MN Strap
> 
> View attachment 13959745


This image, with that strap really shows why, imo, the DS30s look a lot better with the colored seconds hand but always with a white date wheel. The colored date wheels just always look so oddly "competing" with the matched seconds hand, and therefore distracting, to me.

I like that, like on my DA36, the only piece that sweeps is the colored piece, and all the other static or relatively static dial elements and markings are white.

Beautiful watch/strap combination.


----------



## noregrets

Agree 1000% that the DS30 should always have a white date wheel.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

noregrets said:


> Agree 1000% that the DS30 should always have a white date wheel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The OCD in me completely disagrees!


----------



## cadenza

riff raff said:


> The OCD in me completely disagrees!


I'm curious: How is having a colored date wheel and a colored seconds hand, but not a colored minute hand nor a colored hour hand, related to OCD?

Those components all move, and are a group in that sense, so if you want the thing that moves once every second to be colored, and you also want the the thing that moves once every 86,400 seconds to be that same color, then why don't you also want the things that move once every 3,600 seconds and the things that move once every 60 seconds to be of the same color as well?

Are you having even deeper OCD thoughts about this issue now?
Would the colors be all the same, or would the colors be gradated according to relative speed of one element to the other, and/or maybe to the relative size of each element to the other, and to the dial as whole?
Have I driven you crazy yet?


----------



## robertjsullivan

URL deleted, please re-read our rules and guidelines.


----------



## riff raff

Hey, I'm trying to watch a hockey game here, I don't need those thoughts in my head!



cadenza said:


> I'm curious: How is having a colored date wheel and a colored seconds hand, but not a colored minute hand nor a colored hour hand, related to OCD?
> 
> Those components all move, and are a group in that sense, so if you want the thing that moves once every second to be colored, and you also want the the thing that moves once every 86,400 seconds to be that same color, then why don't you also want the things that move once every 3,600 seconds and the things that move once every 60 seconds to be of the same color as well?
> 
> Are you having even deeper OCD thoughts about this issue now?
> Would the colors be all the same, or would the colors be gradated according to relative speed of one element to the other, and/or maybe to the relative size of each element to the other, and to the dial as whole?
> Have I driven you crazy yet?


----------



## Lornholio

cadenza said:


> I'm curious: How is having a colored date wheel and a colored seconds hand, but not a colored minute hand nor a colored hour hand, related to OCD?


Neither of you is talking about OCD. You're just particular about certain things.


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## riff raff

Lornholio said:


> Neither of you is talking about OCD. You're just particular about certain things.


Cool, turns out, I'm cured!


----------



## johneh

Barton Bands black/red silicon. It's a perfect match.









Sent from my Motorola RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Amazing array of DS30 straps duckadiesel!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Erika's and shoulderless Marathon spring bars.
Ultimate tool combo ready for everything.


----------



## Marly

DuckaDiesel said:


> Erika's and shoulderless Marathon spring bars.
> Ultimate tool combo ready for everything.


Nice combo. one of the best ive seen for the ds30


----------



## mattsbeers

Looks great! Such a strap monster.


----------



## smashie

I like a bit of colour with my 37


----------



## mplsabdullah

On a vary comfortable olive green leather nato 









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Favorite combo so far. Erika's grey and ds30.
White line matches white shade on the dial and it lines up with the horizontal line


----------



## jay_smith

DS30 on my favourite strap at the moment - Di Modell Chronissimo (short). Chunky, comfy and solid.


----------



## Sleeptime

Dk14 on a Sunday-Funday nylon.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

DA45 on Rowi titanium Fixoflex.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Toxicnatos and ds30


----------



## myke

DK 10 on a camp nato


----------



## pjmaxm

Love my new DS30 on a Eulit Panama Perlon. Such a comfortable and lightweight combo


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## cadenza

pjmaxm said:


> Love my new DS30 on a Eulit Panama Perlon. Such a comfortable and lightweight combo


I have that exact same Eulit Panama, that I use on my DA36 in the summer, and a blue one on a Stowa MO. They are indeed so comfortable, and really clean aesthetically. They are a very nice counterpoint to the weird Teva-ication that seems to have taken over a big part of the NATO strap world.


----------



## njhinde

I also have some Eulit Perlon straps and they are indeed very comfortable. 

How do you feel about the shiny buckle combined with the “not shiny” case on the DS30? 

I am interested because planning on ordering a DS30 myself and was thinking about which summer strap to put it on. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pjmaxm

njhinde said:


> I also have some Eulit Perlon straps and they are indeed very comfortable.
> 
> How do you feel about the shiny buckle combined with the "not shiny" case on the DS30?
> 
> I am interested because planning on ordering a DS30 myself and was thinking about which summer strap to put it on.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


The difference in finish is actually less noticeable on the DS30 than it was on the DA36. The DS30 almost has a low sheen to it so while not an exact match to the polished buckle it's close enough that it does not bother me, but for others it might.

I gladly put up with it because of the micro adjustability of the perlon and being noticeably lower profile than Natos and Zulus.


----------



## riff raff

pjmaxm said:


> The difference in finish is actually less noticeable on the DS30 than it was on the DA36. The DS30 almost has a low sheen to it so while not an exact match to the polished buckle it's close enough that it does not bother me, but for others it might.
> 
> I gladly put up with it because of the micro adjustability of the perlon and being noticeably lower profile than Natos and Zulus.


Just take a micromesh pad or high grade sandpaper to the buckle, knock the polish down to brushed. But, to be honest, I don't think anyone notices this but perhaps the owner.


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## myke

DA 20 Vintage


----------



## cadenza

njhinde said:


> I also have some Eulit Perlon straps and they are indeed very comfortable.
> 
> How do you feel about the shiny buckle combined with the "not shiny" case on the DS30?
> 
> I am interested because planning on ordering a DS30 myself and was thinking about which summer strap to put it on.





riff raff said:


> Just take a micromesh pad or high grade sandpaper to the buckle, knock the polish down to brushed. But, to be honest, I don't think anyone notices this but perhaps the owner.


That is exactly what I did on my Eulits for my DA36, just using progressively finer grades of stainless steel wool, down to Grade 0000. It is a very fast, easy process.

The exact color of the "refinished" buckle does not match the case finish of the DA36, but it really is not noticeable at all when the watch is on the wrist. What brushing the buckle does well is to really minimize the reflections from the buckle, and that is a huge improvement.

Of course the polished Eulit buckle is perfect with the polished Stowa MO.

The Eulit perlons are great straps, and the buckles are solid, so they are very worth this simple, quick "refinishing" if you have a watch with a brushed/satin/blasted/matte case.


----------



## Time Exposure

DC80 on Barton "Jetson" NATO style, black with grey edges. The grey on the strap is a nice match, but the hardware doesn't match. Comfortable strap. The website refers to their Jetson model as being made of seatbelt material. It's very soft.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I tried out several straps on my two Damaskos when they arrived, but once I settled in on these two choices, I fell in love and haven't had the desire to switch up since.

DSub1 on Brady Sailcloth (black with white stitching) and DA373 on DiModell Chronissimo (XL)


----------



## posaune76

DC67 with Hirsch Buffalo, green NATO


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Rolled canvas from cloverstraps.
Very comfortable and good for hot weather


----------



## byhsu

DC80


----------



## jhs1210

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## excelerater

Khaki Nato


----------



## MKN

excelerater said:


> Khaki Nato
> View attachment 14061485


Blood of your enemy on the lug ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio

I received my DS30 yesterday and couldn't resist trying all of my existing 20mm straps today. Feel free to comment on which you like or don't like. ;-)

I always planned to get a black leather strap for the watch, probably from the same Etsy seller I have used before with parallel black or grey stitching so would be keen to hear what you think of the black vs grey stitching in the last two photos.

I like the look of Clover's canvas straps so might grab a charcoal or black one of those too.

All of the straps shown are tapered but I'm curious how a straight strap will look on the DS30 so have a cheap black NATO on its way to try - I've never tried a NATO and if I like it then I might try a Crown & Buckle Chevron in grey too.

Then maybe a light tan, or something brighter, or, or... seems like anything will work with this watch. 

1: Standard Damasko brown leather








2: Etsy custom Chromexcel natural








3: Barton Silicone Elite black








4: Barton Silicone Elite smoke








5: iwantastrap.com textured nylon








6: iwantastrap.com textured nylon w/ grey stitching


----------



## nodnar

4, the grey makes the dial look extra black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

1 and 2 for me.
I did not like grey chevron on DS30


----------



## cadenza

2, 3, or 5.
Absolutely not 6.
Agree on no C&B Chevron; if you want that sort of feel, maybe a Eulit Perlon.


----------



## khd

I used to swap between a toxic nato and a leather strap made by JonesInTokyo for my DA36


----------



## Lornholio

nodnar said:


> 4, the grey makes the dial look extra black





DuckaDiesel said:


> 1 and 2 for me.
> I did not like grey chevron on DS30





cadenza said:


> 2, 3, or 5.
> Absolutely not 6.
> Agree on no C&B Chevron; if you want that sort of feel, maybe a Eulit Perlon.


Thanks for the feedback. They grey is actually my least favourite, just put that on to try. Maybe it's just that the Chevron was something a little different with its slight two-tone look, but I'll take your advice and give it a miss.

A charcoal/dark grey canvas strap (Clover) still seems appealing but he can only do rolled canvas untapered so I'll wait until I try the cheap NATO first. All of my straps in the past have been tapered which I have liked on slimmer profile watches but something about the DS30 makes me think a straight strap could work well.

Pretty set on a nice plain black leather strap with black stitching, double layer/lined for a little extra thickness compared to the standard Damasko brown leather. Most likely custom from my Etsy guy. Might even go for untapered leather.

I'm really liking this watch so far anyway, wore it on the standard brown leather for a couple of days and now the plain black textured nylon.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Lornholio said:


> Thanks for the feedback. They grey is actually my least favourite, just put that on to try. Maybe it's just that the Chevron was something a little different with its slight two-tone look, but I'll take your advice and give it a miss.
> 
> A charcoal/dark grey canvas strap (Clover) still seems appealing but he can only do rolled canvas untapered so I'll wait until I try the cheap NATO first. All of my straps in the past have been tapered which I have liked on slimmer profile watches but something about the DS30 makes me think a straight strap could work well.
> 
> Pretty set on a nice plain black leather strap with black stitching, double layer/lined for a little extra thickness compared to the standard Damasko brown leather. Most likely custom from my Etsy guy. Might even go for untapered leather.
> 
> I'm really liking this watch so far anyway, wore it on the standard brown leather for a couple of days and now the plain black textured nylon.


I think it goes best on green or brown straps. 
Here are 2 erikas and a green clover strap canvas.
Also have khaki coming in from him. 
I don't like it on grey at all lol.


----------



## Lornholio

DuckaDiesel said:


> I think it goes best on green or brown straps.
> Here are 2 erikas and a green clover strap canvas.
> Also have khaki coming in from him.
> I don't like it on grey at all lol.


Thanks for the pics. I've been looking at RedRockStraps on Etsy too today - a little pricier but looks like he can make rolled canvas straps tapered unlike Clover. I like the idea of getting a black or very dark grey canvas or denim strap from one of these guys and letting it fade a little to get a bit of patina going - washing and sun-drying might help if the makers say it's safe.

Best thing will be to swap my current straps every few days for now and enjoy the watch I think!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## mgh1967

My DS30 on a cheapestnatostraps brushed premium NATO. She had a 50% off sale a couple of weeks ago and I bought a few to try out, nice quality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

mgh1967 said:


> My DS30 on a cheapestnatostraps brushed premium NATO. She had a 50% off sale a couple of weeks ago and I bought a few to try out, nice quality.


Good looking strap, interesting combo.


----------



## mgh1967

stuffler said:


> Good looking strap, interesting combo.


Thanks, i wasn't so sure about the color combination but it works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

I somehow knew it was gonna work.
Love the tropic (from Nodus) on the ds30.
NBR rubber not silicone.


----------



## 5277

I love and like it with these watchstrapheaven suede leather strap.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## myke

Dk 10 and daffodil on a Nato


----------



## myke

DS 30 and tulips on a Rios 1931 Aviator


----------



## jay_smith

Another photo, another strap. This time a Horween Phantom leather strap from FinWatchStraps. It smells amazing, and the leather is so soft, but it's a little too lightweight for my taste.
BTW: I've never seen a picture of the DS30 on a crocodile strap - has anyone tried it? Can't work out if this pairing would work or not.


----------



## Igorek

Timeless


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## ACG




----------



## DuckaDiesel

ACG said:


>


Nice, please show some wristshots. Curious how ds30 looks on watchsteward


----------



## Maddog1970

DA47 on RIOS Ostrich....


----------



## Maddog1970

And still.....


----------



## excelerater




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## recon493

Navy Isofrane on DK14


----------



## Maddog1970

uncle Seiko tropic on my DA47


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Maddog1970 said:


> uncle Seiko tropic on my DA47
> 
> View attachment 14144199


Tropic works so well with Damasko. Great combo!


----------



## myke

Da 20 Vintage


----------



## mplsabdullah

myke said:


> Da 20 Vintage


Great combo :-!


----------



## Houston Grey

Christopher Ward Hybrid Strap


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

Barton Elite Silicone


----------



## X2-Elijah

Yep, Barton Elite Silicone here too. (Damasko buckle fits very well, btw).


----------



## Rice and Gravy

German engineering.

New sailcloth strap with grey stripe









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio

I came home from a brutally long day at work last night to find this waiting for me. Custom black Chromexcel with goatskin lining from an Etsy seller I have bought from before. Had this kind of strap in mind even before I ordered my DS30. Very nice.


----------



## myke

DA 46 Black on a Barton canvas strap


----------



## 5277

Watchstrapheaven old Canvas (was dark brown) but everday used.


----------



## myke

DA 46 Barton Canvas


----------



## MKN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

MadsNilsson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should finally have my da46 with white seconds hand this week so you wont be lonely anymore lol


----------



## MikeVG

Hirsch Arne strap


----------



## tantric

DA47 on Equus leather strap - my first Damasko


----------



## MKN

DuckaDiesel said:


> I should finally have my da46 with white seconds hand this week so you wont be lonely anymore lol


That's great! I've been wondering when you might receive yours. I hope you find it to your liking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

tantric said:


> DA47 on Equus leather strap - my first Damasko


It looks good! I always liked a white dial and black bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

A part of me thinks this strap is a little dressy for my DS30 but I actually think it looks pretty good?! Side note, ABP 'classic essential' straps with rubber backing are awesome and well priced!


----------



## whineboy

tiki5698 said:


> A part of me thinks this strap is a little dressy for my DS30 but I actually think it looks pretty good?! Side note, ABP 'classic essential' straps with rubber backing are awesome and well priced!


Looks good to me! I'm a fan of the Hirsch equivalent straps. Here's the less well-known side of one not on a Damasko:


----------



## Ragl

Silicone on DA46:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## 5277

So cool the Sinn Silicone strap works good on DC80.
Sinn brings this year a new super perfect clasp for the
Silicone on the market.
Than i have the near perfect strap for my watch ;o)


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Good morning









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

DA42 on strap code miltat


----------



## Betterthere

Ragl said:


> Silicone on DA46:
> 
> View attachment 14174943
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


Which strap and was it hard to put on?


----------



## excelerater




----------



## Maddog1970

Just love this ostrich strap on my Damasko....


----------



## frankier

DC 56 S/N 20 on a NATO skunk


----------



## Houston Grey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_smith

DS30Y on a Zuludiver Swiss style Nato - a bit pricey for a nylon strap but I really like the brushed hardware on these.


----------



## reachcontrol




----------



## reachcontrol

Also, this. Barton canvas. Had this band for 5 watches before getting regular duty on my DA36


----------



## City74

DS30 on RedRock canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgh1967

My DS30 has become my favorite watch to wear outside of work. Here it is on a cheapestnatostraps single pass nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Here's the DA47 again, this time on a Toshi papaya strap:


----------



## cadenza

tantric said:


> Here's the DA47 again, this time on a Toshi papaya strap:


Wow, I have that exact same style Toshi in Papaya on my DA36.

They are superb straps; the Papaya color works extremely well with the Damasko case color; and Rich at Toshi is fantastic to communicate with, really great. |>

I put a Bob Davis (RHD) deployant on it, bead blasted to match the ice-hardened case color, and it is great.

But, I far prefer your grey stitching to my white, and in fact had corresponded with Rich last year about switching the stitching. He can do it, but then I got lazy and never sent the strap to him for the revision. After seeing your photos, I definitely will, since the strap itself is going to last a lifetime.


----------



## Betterthere

Since the springbar hole is low on the lug and height good on DA42, the erika strap works well.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## BundyBear

Betterthere said:


> Since the springbar hole is low on the lug and height good on DA42, the erika strap works well.
> View attachment 14199789


Looks good on your wrist! The colour of that Erika strap does compliment the case. Is this the strap that you did some modification on?


----------



## BundyBear

Betterthere said:


> Since the springbar hole is low on the lug and height good on DA42, the erika strap works well.
> View attachment 14199789


Looks good on your wrist! The colour of that Erika strap does compliment the case. Is this the strap that you did some modification on?


----------



## Betterthere

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks good on your wrist! The colour of that Erika strap does compliment the case. Is this the strap that you did some modification on?


No that's a standard one. I do have a 2 piece with orange stitching being made for this one.


----------



## Betterthere

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Looks good on your wrist! The colour of that Erika strap does compliment the case. Is this the strap that you did some modification on?


No that's a standard one. I do have a 2 piece with orange stitching being made for this one.


----------



## djpharoah

DSub1 with yellow NATO. Waiting for a vintage Erika's Marine Nationale strap for it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

My pictures have been so bad let me try again


----------



## Dre

I had Patrik from Clover Straps build this strap for my DK101. I was looking for something to relax the watch a bit, this certainly pulls that off!


----------



## Dre

I had Patrik from Clover Straps build this strap for my DK101. I was looking for something to relax the watch a bit, this certainly pulls that off!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Lornholio

New Redrockstraps "light black" canvas. I like. :-!


----------



## Maddog1970

Ostrich......love this combo!


----------



## djpharoah

Dsub1 updated with vintage Erika's Original MN strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

Can't remember if I already posted this. Fluco Hunter Green









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Just got home and put new 2 piece erika strap on... Think it will work great


----------



## Mreal75

Anyone have any combos for the DC56? Rubber, leather, canvas, nato....all suggestions and pics are welcome. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

Here’s my DS30 on an orange Barton Bands canvas strap.


----------



## Camera Bill

How does the buckle work on those Erika straps?


----------



## oldfatherthames

Camera Bill said:


> How does the buckle work on those Erika straps?


YouTube: The technique I use to secure an Erika's Originals MN Strap.

Skip the first minute if you don't want to watch him failing. 

I know these straps and found them just as fiddly as seen there, but typically the owners say it's just a question of getting used to. A friend of mine has mastered the method and get's the hook into the buckle in no time.

This guy does it different, see from min 5 and 10: YouTube: On the Wrist, from off the Cuff: Erika's Originals - MN "Marine Nationale" Straps

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Betterthere

oldfatherthames said:


> YouTube: The technique I use to secure an Erika's Originals MN Strap.
> 
> Skip the first minute if you don't want to watch him failing.
> 
> I know these straps and found them just as fiddly as seen there, but typically the owners say it's just a question of getting used to. A friend of mine has mastered the method and get's the hook into the buckle in no time.
> 
> This guy does it different, see from min 5 and 10: YouTube: On the Wrist, from off the Cuff: Erika's Originals - MN "Marine Nationale" Straps
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


first guy is nervewracking... .. its easy to get used to doing


----------



## Weetabix

DH1.0 on a Haveston Service Series single pass NATO. It was a very tight fit.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntsman_sc

I recently got a green DS30 and tried all my 20mm straps on it. Here are some photos from when I tried them out.

C&B Black Supreme NATO (Single Pass)








C&B Burgundy Supreme NATO (Single Pass) -- figured I'd throw it on and see how bad it turned out








C&B Camo HD Zulu -- the premium version fits and looks better after seeing both in person








Hirsch Arne Grey/Black








Maratac Zombie Green Zulu








Maratac Red Zulu -- the Christmas combo 








Erika's MN Black Ops Lumed with green cross stitching








It has pretty much lived on the Arne or MN Strap since I've gotten them.


----------



## cadenza

huntsman_sc said:


> I recently got a green DS30 and tried all my 20mm straps on it. Here are some photos from when I tried them out.
> 
> It has pretty much lived on the Arne or MN Strap since I've gotten them.


Excellent first post. Really nice job. |>


----------



## PennyTheDog

Thanks, that's so helpful! I have the green one too, and the Arne especially looks really good to me. I think you're the first person I've seen put the buckle side on the bottom of the watch. Have you always done it that way?



huntsman_sc said:


> I recently got a green DS30 and tried all my 20mm straps on it. Here are some photos from when I tried them out.
> 
> C&B Black Supreme NATO (Single Pass)
> View attachment 14314431
> 
> 
> C&B Burgundy Supreme NATO (Single Pass) -- figured I'd throw it on and see how bad it turned out
> View attachment 14314433
> 
> 
> C&B Camo HD Zulu -- the premium version fits and looks better after seeing both in person
> View attachment 14314435
> 
> 
> Hirsch Arne Grey/Black
> View attachment 14314437
> 
> 
> Maratac Zombie Green Zulu
> View attachment 14314439
> 
> 
> Maratac Red Zulu -- the Christmas combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14314441
> 
> 
> Erika's MN Black Ops Lumed with green cross stitching
> View attachment 14314443
> 
> 
> It has pretty much lived on the Arne or MN Strap since I've gotten them.


----------



## huntsman_sc

Well those uploads ended up much larger than expected! Glad they helped, the yellow definitely seems more common when I was researching. The Arne is definitely awesome and I'll try and grab a few more shots of it. 

I actually find it more comfortable that way since I spend most of my day on a laptop. When I wear them the other way around I found that I rested my wrist right on the buckles creating a pain point. The only other person I've seen wear it that way is my friend that recommended it for a similar reason.


----------



## CollectorS




----------



## jasonlong

DA36 on a white Barton Elite silicon band.


----------



## cadenza

DA36 + Toshi 'Papaya'.
Apollo 11 Moon landing 50° anniversary


----------



## StufflerMike

Still on the Strapery strap


----------



## MKN

On Speedbird strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## PennyTheDog

DS30 on khaki canvas strap by Barton Bands


----------



## cadenza

_Watch: _Damasko DA36, 2009
_Strap: _Toshi Black, 2009
_Deployant clasp:_ RHD, 2009
_Bead-blasting by:_ IWW, 2009


----------



## myke

DC 56 On a DS 30 original strap


----------



## tinman143

This DA46 is challenging to match to an aftermarket band. Does this work? I'm on the fence here.


----------



## cadenza

Not in my opinion.

I love the simplicity, like the color (a bit darker might even work better), but do not like the white cross-stitching, which 1) I generally really dislike the style, even if it is so popular again, but more important, 2) just adds yet another (unnecessary imo) visual element to the case vs bezel color and hour numerals vs bezel numerals, so that the stitching then becomes more distracting than unifying. The strap is demanding too much attention.

Yes, hard to find nice straps (the matchy-matchy color-stitched ones are bad imo) for that watch. Simpler is better, I think.


----------



## tinman143

cadenza said:


> Not in my opinion.
> 
> I love the simplicity, like the color A bit darker might even work better), but do not like the white cross-stitching, which 1) I generally really dislike the style, even if it is so popular again, but more important, 2) just adds yet another (unnecessary imo) visual element to the case vs bezel color and hour numerals vs bezel numerals, so that the stitching then becomes more distracting than unifying. The strap is demanding too much attention.
> 
> Yes, hard to find nice straps (the matchy-matchy color-stitched ones are bad imo) for that watch. Simpler is better, I think.


You sound just like my brother . Going back to the dark navy leather. I think it's time for me to source the OE bracelet.


----------



## cadenza

tinman143 said:


> You sound just like my brother . Going back to the dark navy leather.* I think it's time for me to source the OE bracelet.*


|> Your brother must be a nice, helpful guy, then, and not some arrogant jerk..

The bracelet is the best choice, bar none, if one finds it comfortable and can afford it. I certainly wish that I could.


----------



## Betterthere

tinman143 said:


> This DA46 is challenging to match to an aftermarket band. Does this work? I'm on the fence here.


Try an Erika M&N strap.


----------



## tinman143

cadenza said:


> |> Your brother must be a nice, helpful guy, then, and not some arrogant jerk..
> 
> The bracelet is the best choice, bar none, if one finds it comfortable and can afford it. I certainly wish that I could.


Ha yes he's a nice guy.

The bracelet is pricey indeed.


----------



## cadenza

tinman143 said:


> Ha yes he's a nice guy.
> 
> The bracelet is pricey indeed.


Pricey indeed. Worth it, I'm sure, but 2/3 to 1/2 the cost of a base watch.... o|

The Erika MN Betterthere suggested seem very nice (no experience), but NATO style straps might make that case/bezel look even taller, I'm not sure. I'm sure someone here has posted a DA4x on a MN.

I am partial of course, and my DA36 is much simpler than the DA46, but I do like my Toshi straps...

...in Black (specs previous page, post #309)...:









...and in Papaya (some other strap side images here).:









The straps in these photos, images very recent, are 10 years old by the way, and still look great. The leather is superb.
(But if I were ordering again I would order grey stitching, and not cream.)


----------



## Betterthere

DA42 on erika 2 piece which does not go under the head.


----------



## cadenza

^ 
Good solution, that Erika MN offer 2-piece as well.


----------



## Betterthere

Or regular erika


----------



## tinman143

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. The search continues!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Or a simple nato will suffice...


----------



## chriscentro

DC56 on Barton watch bands


----------



## myke

DS 30 On a Rios 1931 
Aligator grain on Cow strap
strap arrived very stiff and needed to be manually worked in


----------



## myke

I have the barton watch roll as well. Good value and a lovely photo you took with it



chriscentro said:


> DC56 on Barton watch bands


----------



## MKN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax

chriscentro said:


> DC56 on Barton watch bands


the funny thing is that the whole piece looks like an elaborate strap. Think a clean Mad Max on Safari .


----------



## quangphamvn

The Night


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eltonj

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13541069
> View attachment 13541071


Where did you get the first one?


----------



## Igorek

My new watch and a strap, thanks to Watchmann and Dariostraps respectively.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## tinman143

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 14390039


Looks like my new strap!


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## huntsman_sc

I decided to order another MN strap. A little brighter this time! I had seen a few DS 30 green hands with orange canvas straps in this thread and went with the limited orange version.


----------



## Weetabix

Bond NATO. I find I really like this one.


----------



## 5277

The "no clasp/buckle solution"
Works for months with or without wather super good.


----------



## PennyTheDog

DS30 green, on a Barton Bands canvas strap.


----------



## CollectorS

A silicone strap with quick release.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonlong

Gray Horween leather


----------



## myke

DA 20 Vintage 
Dievas nato


----------



## tinman143

NTH Tropic Strap. Super comfortable.


----------



## Lornholio

My second strap from Dan at Redrockstraps - a "Toasted Almond" cotton/poly blend canvas, tapered 20-18mm. Outstanding service and craftmanship from Dan once again.

And for anyone looking for buckles, I have found Archer's Matte Stainless Steel buckles to be a very good match for the DS30 case and decent quality. $8/€8 on Amazon.


----------



## JasonEdward

DA30 on MSC, Moose Strap Co. nato, blue with light grey trim..........


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## myke

DS 30 On a Nato and DA 46 black on a Barton Straps Elite silicone.


----------



## DaveXS

DSub1 on a rubber strap purchased on A-zon.
View attachment 14527757


----------



## DaveXS

DA343 on a rubber strap purchased on A-zon. There seems to be a pattern here.


----------



## myke

DA 35 Barton Strap I got for 10 CDN new somehow and a very powerful Olight flashlight


----------



## Miked6

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's look great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

cadenza said:


> Very nice. The DS30 (white) are really growing on me.
> 
> Did you have to ask Toxic for the matching bead blast, or is a stock option?


Me too. I think I'm sold!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

uvalaw2005 said:


> RedRockStraps canvas.
> 
> View attachment 13690073


That is fire!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

fogbound said:


> DA30 on a Bonetto Cinturini 300d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad, was wondering how a Borealis "iso" or Barton elite silicon might look on a DS30.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Shortround said:


> Got my new ds30 today and immediately put a Coloreb Spoletto short strap on it for my small wrist. The strap is their "swamp" color.


I have a Colarab spoletto swamp too...Great strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

Cactus garden Barton Elite Silicone


----------



## myke

DS 30


----------



## byhsu

DC-80


----------



## myke

DA 20 on a Rios 1931 strap


----------



## Avicenna

Hope this works. Tried to add a video.


----------



## Avicenna




----------



## Bonzodog

My DS 30 on grey vintage leather with light green stitching by Martu.


----------



## whineboy

DK105 on Rios shell cordovan.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Kvarnsjo- Sweden


----------



## heyBJK

Jack Foster standard leather...


----------



## StufflerMike

DA20 Vintage on a Makine Gemi nylon strap by timemachine.fi









The Makine Gemi is an adjustable single-pass nato strap with unique adjustment feature.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## ApacheDriver

.


----------



## GUTuna

BluShark Alpha Shark NATO


----------



## martyINaustin

had to try one from my local pals Barton Watch Bands...








marty.


----------



## JackAction




----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jubbaa

Great shot ! . I love the contrast of the dial and hands/numerals , well captured here.


----------



## PennyTheDog

My DS30 Green, on a Vario "Orange Tangy" strap. Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but I love this strap on just about everything!


----------



## cooper99

Please tell me how you can get so very clear wrist shots. I try with my Galaxy smart phone..I think I may need a third arm to hold the cell camera steady...my photos keep coming out blurry


----------



## MikeVG

Erika's MN Strap


----------



## excelerater




----------



## byhsu

DC80


----------



## lvt

I think that Damasko makes the watch head so well that they failed to make a bracelet/strap to match it.


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Decided to add some new straps to the collection to help these old watches feel fresh and young again.  
Damasko DC56 on BUND Zulu together with my Seiko SKX007 Bill Yao on a Bund "parachute" strap.
Classic black & grey combo

regards, Peter


----------



## redhed18

neatlittlefellow said:


> Decided to add some new straps to the collection to help these old watches feel fresh and young again.
> View attachment 14652409


Great pairing Peter! 
What is that strap on the Yao please?
Thanks


----------



## neatlittlefellow

The place where I bought these doesn't stock them anymore, 
but I think these are the same or at least very similar : 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nationale-Elastic-Parachute-Watch-Strap/dp/B07V52PKW4?th=1 or 
https://strapshouse.com/product/ndc-military-elastic-watch-strap-black-and-grey-bond

I also bought these straps for my other Seiko watches


----------



## mplsabdullah

On a custom made Marty canvas strap


----------



## mattconeill

fogbound said:


> Here are pics of my Damasko's:
> The DA46 on Sailcloth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS30 on Leather and Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that sail cloth!


----------



## rifmon

Here is my new DS30 yellow with a Wrist Candy leather canvas combo strap.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30 on Erika’s.


----------



## jcombs1

CNS Camo


----------



## kit7

Christmas splash of red from Natostrapco


----------



## mplsabdullah

Custom Marty strao


----------



## StufflerMike

DA20 Vintage Black on Watchbandit khaki Nato strap (Wristporn edition)









DA42 on two piece Watchbandit Nato Strap in grey


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AwatchS

I want one of those with the 5-55 bezel.


----------



## StufflerMike

AwatchS said:


> I want one of those with the 5-55 bezel.


Well, okay, then just order one.


----------



## AwatchS

Yeah... I have a DA37 already and the extra cost just to get the bezel functionality isn't worth it for me. Now had I just bought the DA47 instead...


----------



## myke

DS 30 On a Nato


----------



## RustyBin5

myke said:


> DS 30 On a Nato


I think this is the pick of the bunch . Love the slash of bright yellow


----------



## petethegreek

New to me-DA37 on canvas


----------



## jcombs1

CNS MN


----------



## joc3721




----------



## Fokstom

There you go. Colareb!


----------



## oso2276

DB1 on nato









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Metalic Mud

Hope this works. 
My Black Damasko DA44 fitted with a 
Lizard Camo from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## nodnar

Works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsportmat

Toshi strap is coming up to 5 years old. Only really worn in the winter though.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73

Damasko DS30 on Royal Blue nato.


----------



## dkam

Is there a way to get these an ‘affordable’ price?


----------



## Psalty

dkam said:


> Is there a way to get these an 'affordable' price?


Not sure what "these" refers to, but "affordable" is a subjective qualifier. Are you looking for a strap on sale, or at a discount, or just cheaper somewhere?


----------



## blcklab666

Crown and Buckle chevron


----------



## heyBJK

.


----------



## StufflerMike

heyBJK said:


>


Hmmh. Buckle is too big for my liking.


----------



## PennyTheDog

Haveston single pass strap from Worn and Wound


----------



## Metalic Mud

Damasko DA44 with red Zuludiver.


----------



## Moss28

DC66 on a grey "pajama strap"


----------



## Bonzodog

Trying a Zuludiver 400 mk11 on this one.


----------



## joc3721




----------



## Metalic Mud

Same DA44. 
This time with a black metal bracelet.


----------



## Psalty

> This time with a black metal bracelet.


Looks rad! But will the bracelet not get scarred quickly?


----------



## Moss28

DC66 on a chestnut strap from B&R Bands.


----------



## elbilo

stuffler said:


> DA20 Vintage on a Makine Gemi nylon strap by timemachine.fi
> 
> View attachment 14608187
> 
> 
> The Makine Gemi is an adjustable single-pass nato strap with unique adjustment feature.
> 
> View attachment 14608189


love this strap!


----------



## elbilo

Hirsch James, available from Damasko


----------



## Maddog1970

My DA47 on a Rios Pilot strap....


----------



## Bonzodog

Put this one on a grey watch steward strap.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

This is a hard one to strap.The yellow on the hands isn't really yellow,being more of a Safety Green & the bezel a little deeper shade so IMO a yellow strap isn't the way to go.This is all I had in my strap box & I think it works pretty good.Maybe OD Green Borealis Rubber?I wish someone made a Sand or Medium Brown rubber strap,I'ld like to try those colors...


----------



## elbilo

E8ArmyDiver said:


> This is a hard one to strap.The yellow on the hands isn't really yellow,being more of a Safety Green & the bezel a little deeper shade so IMO a yellow strap isn't the way to go.This is all I had in my strap box & I think it works pretty good.Maybe OD Green Borealis Rubber?I wish someone made a Sand or Medium Brown rubber strap,I'ld like to try those colors...


Gnomon offers a liquor yellow nato w/ matte hardware that looks great on the DSub1. They also offer a purple with the yellow stripe (I asked and it's neon yellow), but it's currently out of stock. I miss the DSub1 sometimes, but I didn't like all the different shades of yellow between the bezel, hands and date, and the 12 o'clock lume. If they kept the lume white, then I'd still have it. Who knows, maybe I'll get over it and repurchase, but I'm curious what other color schemes they'll offer for the line.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Took a lot of digging but found my strap.Hirsch "Arne"from the Performance series in Battle Ship Grey.Should be a good match for the DSub blast grey finish.Now the wait for the SLOWWW Royal Mail hahahaha.


----------



## elbilo

Nice! I've been thinking about it for my DS, so can't wait to see it on your DSub!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Cleaning out the bottom of a junk box & came across this strap.Bought years ago for another bead blast finish but never used.It was sold as canvas but turned out to be cordura over rubber with a leather back.Horrible strap,stiff as a board but at least the color is right...


----------



## SK1025

*My DC56 on Blue Luff Strap*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Helm Grey Canvas.$100.00 strap for $25.00!


----------



## kusaioyaji

DK101 (new DK105 hands/dial due to original corrosion) with Staib polished mesh
-Leon


----------



## tiktiktiktik

Damn, just damn! I want one.. though my wrist is definitely too small.


----------



## fire_lantern

New DSub3 on isofrane









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30 on a thick Raven strap. Good combo IMO.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Panatime 5 Ring Zulu..


----------



## ofted42

DC66 Black on a watchgecko sailcloth. Favorite strap ever


----------



## fire_lantern

Really digging this combo with Erika's Originals









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

Suede from B&R Bands.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

WUS Premier,even before sub forum fav.F74.I give you Hirsch "Arne"on DSub1...Look for dedicated review in Straps & Bracelets sub forum in a few days...


----------



## rodo88

My first Damasko. It's awesome!


----------



## Metalic Mud

Damasko DA44 fitted with a Hirsch Robby. Favourite strap to date after trying about five. edited by mod


----------



## Greg H.

My DS30 on my new Barton Sailcloth. I have several Barton straps, and their quality and customer service is among the best in any business! 
TheIr quick release spring bars are the icing on the cake!


----------



## comstar

This watch is gone, but not forgotten. Sold it with the original and this camo. Regret not pulling this Straps Co. brand strap off first.


----------



## faiz

Greg H. said:


> My DS30 on my new Barton Sailcloth. I have several Barton straps, and their quality and customer service is among the best in any business!
> TheIr quick release spring bars are the icing on the cake!
> 
> View attachment 15158495


Desperately waiting for my three to arrive! Wish I'd just paid more for shipping. D'oh!

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatchinU

Bartons silicone elite.


----------



## Greg H.

Here is my new Barton 'Gaucho' - Turquoise & Sky. Very comfortable, soft & supple leather. I love the look! 
(Note: I just now installed this strap, and you can see where the leather rubbed the case on the one side just from turning the strap to put it on my wrist. Oh well! Broken in already! Lol! b-)


----------



## adryens




----------



## Weetabix

From Cheapest NATO.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

This Erika's Originals MN Corsa strap is pretty much perfect with the DA44.


----------



## elbilo

I've stalled on getting EO straps, but finally placed an order today after seeing how well they look on everyone's Damaskos. Looking forward to having them as my summer straps!


----------



## jcombs1

On Bonetto Cinturini 300L, I think.


----------



## Coleburns

What strap is this, it looks awesome

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleburns

Wanderfalken said:


> DB1


Where is this from?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Coleburns said:


> Where is this from?


Strap or watch ?

Strap: No clue.
Watch: The DB1 was a limited edition for Timeless Luxury.


----------



## Coleburns

StufflerMike said:


> Strap or watch ?
> 
> Strap: No clue.
> Watch: The DB1 was a limited edition for Timeless Luxury.


Strap. I am having a slow morning

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Dc80 orange


----------



## kit7

I bought a Hirsch Andy before Christmas, finally got round to fitting my old deployant buckle to the new strap today.


----------



## Wanderfalken

Coleburns said:


> Strap. I am having a slow morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The strap is custom drab olive canvas from Drew Straps on Instagram.


----------



## Coleburns

Wanderfalken said:


> The strap is custom drab olive canvas from Drew Straps on Instagram.


Thanks for getting back to me. Any idea what the Instagram is as i can't seem to find their handle. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

A quick search on IG with „drewstraps“ delivered #D22straps.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## anrex

On a Rios...


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## Trek_OCLV




----------



## nimzotech

Which one works better with the watch?
Khaki Parasail Cloth 
DS30 


















VS OEM vintage leather strap


----------



## StufflerMike

#1


----------



## Tanjecterly

Numbah two!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## elbilo

Arrived just in time for the muggy weather!

DB5 on EO Sahara w/ black stripe, royal blue stitch, PVD hardware
DS30 on EO Black Ops w/ lume stripe, apple green stitch, patina hardware


----------



## nimzotech

Nice  I was just looking at the erika lume strap last night.

Post some lume shots

Cheers

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Coleburns

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15240893


Drool!!!!!!


----------



## PennyTheDog

DS30 on Archer nylon strap


----------



## nimzotech

Picked the single pass Chevron from Crown&Buckle.

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## elbilo

nimzotech said:


> Nice  I was just looking at the erika lume strap last night.
> 
> Post some lume shots
> 
> Cheers


Pic taken after a few minutes under light. It doesn't appear to have much longevity, but I wasn't expecting much. I figured if I was going to get the strap with a white stripe, then I might as well opt for the luminescent white.


----------



## nimzotech

elbilo said:


> Pic taken after a few minutes under light. It doesn't appear to have much longevity, but I wasn't expecting much. I figured if I was going to get the strap with a white stripe, then I might as well opt for the luminescent white.
> 
> View attachment 15245897


OOOhhh Ahhh That is Cool!
Nicely done.


----------



## nimzotech

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## neilwatch

nimzotech said:


> I Sinn, therefore I am.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## nimzotech

Yes?


----------



## nimzotech

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## neilwatch

DC66 on black SS strapcode
I tried to post a photo and don't know how....


----------



## Dre

The watch probably would look great on a milanese type mesh strap, but this is what I had in the basement so I figured I'd give it a whirl. Personality / stylistic clash, but it wears very nice!


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Damasko DS30 WindUp on Haveston strap.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## nimzotech




----------



## ACG




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Love my new black C&B perlon.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Rice and Gravy said:


> Love my new black C&B perlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Black Perlon looks good with the DS3X - Khaki goes well with the watch.


----------



## chris2611

Dc80 with a canvas strap from diaboliqstraps


----------



## StufflerMike

chris2611 said:


> Dc80 with a canvas strap from diaboliqstraps
> View attachment 15344510
> 
> 
> View attachment 15344511


Is this the Vintage Parachute Canvas but with orange stitching ? How much ?


----------



## Weetabix

Basic Bond


----------



## chris2611

StufflerMike said:


> Is this the Vintage Parachute Canvas but with orange stitching ? How much ?


Yes, it is!👍 I will send you a pm...


----------



## StufflerMike

chris2611 said:


> Yes, it is!👍 I will send you a pm...


PM received, thank you.👍


----------



## smashie

On a black Zulu Alpha










NATO 









Bond


----------



## RustyBin5

I dont think the demodell can be beaten tbh


----------



## ACG




----------



## jeepjimboy

This is comfortable! And I have a black/red strip awaiting the arrival of a DA34 when the movement situation is sorted. Jura Watches tell be delivery is now September


----------



## TheIceMan93

I'm in love with the Nick Mankey Hook Strap on my DA44. I've ordered a few more. I find it sleeker and more comfortable than my EO. Plus it was half the price. The only downside is the 2 month wait time.


----------



## giantBOB

DB5 w/ The Watch Stew-ard vintage lume original.


----------



## cottontop

My DS30 with a brand new strap I bought from an individual on eBay. It is brown distressed leather and I think it looks great with this Damasko. I also removed the buckle from the original black leather strap and installed it on the new strap.
Joe


----------



## chris2611

dc80 with a great strap from diaboliqstraps


----------



## ACG

Looks great on pretty much everything


----------



## nimzotech

Light Grey Suade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## chris2611

Here's my dk11 with the limited "corsa" strap by Erika's original.... i guess it matches perfect...😊 What do you think?


----------



## ACG




----------



## MikeVG




----------



## jcombs1

$9 rubber strap from Ali X.


----------



## comstar

jcombs1 said:


> $9 rubber strap from Ali X.
> 
> View attachment 15371389


Yes, about time we see some rubber!


----------



## giantBOB

chris2611 said:


> Here's my dk11 with the limited "corsa" strap by Erika's original.... i guess it matches perfect...😊 What do you think?
> View attachment 15362030


Love it!


----------



## giantBOB

DA47 with another Watch-Steward. I'm sure EOs are nice, but these do the trick for me


----------



## Adventureman

Barton Silicone Elite


----------



## chris2611

dk11 with a canvas from @finch aka miros-time.de


----------



## Lee_K

ToxicNATOs Shiznit, modified to a single-pass to reduce the height off the wrist. The case of the DA series doesn't have a cutout for strap clearance, so thicker straps require the removal of the spring bars to mount the watch properly. Oh well.


----------



## Weetabix

Adventureman said:


> Barton Silicone Elite


Count me in!


----------



## Dre

I recently got a DA47 and I've been looking at some of the other DA47 pics that have been put up recently. I'll agree that this watch does great on a nylon strap with some color to it. My contribution to that:


----------



## giantBOB

Dre said:


> I recently got a DA47 and I've been looking at some of the other DA47 pics that have been put up recently. I'll agree that this watch does great on a nylon strap with some color to it. My contribution to that:


Nice combo!


----------



## giantBOB

Dre said:


> I recently got a DA47 and I've been looking at some of the other DA47 pics that have been put up recently. I'll agree that this watch does great on a nylon strap with some color to it. My contribution to that:


And congrats on a fine watch!


----------



## tsteph12

Maratac strap.


----------



## chris2611

Damasko dc80


----------



## Snyde

chris2611 said:


> Damasko dc80
> View attachment 15392747


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee90

My wrist watch. Dmk DC56


----------



## Tartan Retriever

DA monochrome with basic gray NATO


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Watchman64

DA46 on Erika's Original MN strap.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123

DA36 Black on Nato from Blu Shark. (strap modified.)


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Nick Mankey is better than the rest.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

On a FKM rubber strap from bandrbands. It's a perfect match to the matte dial.


----------



## Neiko0501

Erika's original MN in black and grey. Grey strip matches the case perfectly, and is super comfortable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64

Very nice combo, Neiko0501. I need to get an Erika's Original in the Black Ops colors.


----------



## Erik_H

Rios


----------



## Neiko0501

Watchman64 said:


> Very nice combo, Neiko0501. I need to get an Erika's Original in the Black Ops colors.


Thanks, This is my first MN strap, and it is now very tempting to order a customized model direct from Erika's. I got this at Holben's.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

B and R Horween


----------



## Watchman64

Black seatbelt Nato.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15339489


I have a similar trio except the Tudor one being bb58.


----------



## Robert999

0B950FB7-7706-4EAE-8693-CD5C045A9D31 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## The Professional

Love the black case with black strap on the DA36.


----------



## cottontop

My DS30 with an orange silicone strap for the Fall season.
Joe


----------



## Super6400

DB5 on Barton Elite Silicone (chocolate/khaki)









DA43 also on Barton Elite Silicone (black)


----------



## Watchman64

Super6400 said:


> DB5 on Barton Elite Silicone (chocolate/khaki)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA43 also on Barton Elite Silicone (black)
> View attachment 15481127


Barton Elite Silicone straps look good.


----------



## earlofsodbury

DC57 is an absolute _strapwhore!_

These are a variety of one-piece elasticated pull-thrus (much simpler than NATO or MN types), from George's Straps (now GS&W):








Olive/Khaki NATO, also from George's Straps (excuse the lousy colour balance)









On a "Bond" NATO from Phoenix (ebay only):









Zuludiver khaki Cordura:









Black and Orange Perlon from CheapestNatoStraps:









Also worn it on a variety of leather straps, including the "usual suspects" Rios Advantage and Di Modell Rallye - ironically, the only colour I'm not too keen on for it is black.


----------



## oso2276

DB1 on blue-gray nato









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

If I take the NATO off of my DH1.0 and put it on my DA46, is the DA46 on an aftermarket strap?

Or is that too much like the sound of an einzeiger clapping?


----------



## Weetabix

Watchman64 said:


> Black seatbelt Nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


However did that fit between the spring bars and case?


----------



## Watchman64

On a hornback alligator strap for this weekend.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Super6400

DB5 on Crown & Buckle Chevron (color - Harvest)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

still on erikas


----------



## Robert999

D3FE6DE7-2B09-42FA-8B81-C6CAA4E73148 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

DA47 on a Jack Foster


----------



## O .

Hirsch James


----------



## kylini

Hirsch Mariner: great winter mode strap.


----------



## jeepjimboy

My newly arrived DA34 (ordered in June !!)

Elastic Zulu also ordered in June just for the DA34!


----------



## Tronner

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13541073
> View attachment 13541075
> View attachment 13541077


That camo strap is really cool! Who makes that?


----------



## chris2611




----------



## PennyTheDog

On unlined shell cordovan


----------



## noregrets

chris2611 said:


> View attachment 15545823
> View attachment 15545824
> View attachment 15545825
> View attachment 15545827


Beautiful straps. Who made them?


----------



## chris2611

noregrets said:


> Beautiful straps. Who made them?


They're from Joe aka diaboliqstraps...


----------



## giantBOB




----------



## Rice and Gravy

A couple of shots of my new DA36. The first is Crown and Buckle marina strap. The second is a rubber strap (FKM material) with a deployant clasp. This is my 3rd Damasko. I love it and will be keeping this one.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA46 on vintage Santoni / IWC strap


----------



## Igorek

DS30 on a new suede strap...


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Heljestrand

DA46 on generic black rubber strap


----------



## ThisHobbyBankruptsMe

O . said:


> Hirsch James
> View attachment 15523939


What model is this?
It's got a 6 o'clock date like the Windup special editions, but it's still got the sword hands (Windup has pencil hands).


----------



## O .

ThisHobbyBankruptsMe said:


> What model is this?
> It's got a 6 o'clock date like the Windup special editions, but it's still got the sword hands (Windup has pencil hands).


It is indeed a Windup, but the normal sword hands were -mistakenly?- applied. Windup sent me some pics of the watch when they received it from Damasko, but before shipping it to me. I had no issue with the swords, and probably have a slight preference for them with this watch. My main concern was getting the symmetry of a circular 6 o'clock date window and an orange seconds hand.

As an aside, if you're in the market for a Windup edition, don't let the often noted "out of stock" dissuade you. They seem happy to take orders in advance of new stock coming in. I just emailed them for mine.


----------



## Heljestrand

On charcoal grey NATO strap; DA46.


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heljestrand

DA46 on Chocolate Bar strap


----------



## Heljestrand

Yet another one; Hirsch "Andy" on Damasko DA46.


----------



## Sugman

Not sure which I like better...the blue Hirsch Robby or the rubber Hirsch Accent. I had the Accent on another watch, but put it on the Damasko tonight. I also have a Hirsch Tiger (black w/white stitch) on the way for yet another watch. I'm thinking the Tiger may find its way to this one at some point.


----------



## OmegaGateway

Grey Nato and a brown Hirsch.


----------



## OmegaGateway

Both Hirsch straps.


----------



## OmegaGateway

Another Hirsch and an Erikas MN strap.
The Erikas is the most comfortable and fine tuneable for comfort.


----------



## lazythekid

My new work watch.


----------



## Batboy

@lazythekid The watch looks terrific  Which rubber strap is it?


----------



## MacA

Vintage black double sided leather strap


----------



## ThisHobbyBankruptsMe

O . said:


> It is indeed a Windup, but the normal sword hands were -mistakenly?- applied. Windup sent me some pics of the watch when they received it from Damasko, but before shipping it to me. I had no issue with the swords, and probably have a slight preference for them with this watch. My main concern was getting the symmetry of a circular 6 o'clock date window and an orange seconds hand.
> 
> As an aside, if you're in the market for a Windup edition, don't let the often noted "out of stock" dissuade you. They seem happy to take orders in advance of new stock coming in. I just emailed them for mine.


Funny you mentioned that...

I actually called Damasko a week ago and asked if they're willing to sell me a new DK30 (the new model with their in-house movement) and replace the sword hands with pencil hands (like the ones on the Windup) and they told me that it was 25 euros per hand replacement. No option for moving the date or Damset coating though.

In the end, I decided to wait for Windup to restock. I didn't have to wait long. Restocked on Monday and I ordered immediately. Already shipped out. Here's to hoping it arrives before Xmas.

The DS30 is going to be the first mechanical watch that I buy with no real intention of reselling later on. Damasko is not a brand with much liquidity and I doubt I'll get a good price for it. I'm quite excited about owning a watch that I won't have to pamper for fear of incurring scratches that reduce the resale value...


----------



## MacA

Another angle.


----------



## lazythekid

Batboy said:


> @lazythekid The watch looks terrific  Which rubber strap is it?


Thanks! It's the Scurfa strap made by Ute Watch Co (formerly Toxic Natos). Unfortunately Ute Watch Co's business is taking a little break, but you can still buy the strap from Scurfa though it will cost quite a bit more. It's been my favorite 20 mm rubber strap since my first Scurfa and I have quite a few these straps. They're thin, flexible, and comfortable.


----------



## Jblaze36wv

While I have zero affiliation with these straps, I wanted to HIGHLY recommend Erika MN Original on the DA3/46. What a comfortable and perfect pairing IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

DA47 on an Artem sailcloth strap! Also put the Damasko buckle on it to complete the look!


----------



## MacA

Started off with a shark strap. Then a vintage single stitch. Now using Stowa's brown with cream stitch. This watch is a strap beast!


----------



## alexjplant

Wish Hirsch made a blue and orange Robby for this guy... I'd wear the shiz out of it.


----------



## alexjplant

Follow-up: Bonetto Cinturini that I got for Christmas. Digging it thus far but might cut another notch out of it to tighten it up.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

DC80 on B&R sailcloth. 







You can't see the carbon fiber and stainless Formex deployant, which features on-the-fly micro adjustment.









FORMEX | Innovating Swiss precision. Made for the enthusiast.


FORMEX swiss watches is a watch maker from Biel/Bienne. Our unisex watches are Swiss Made, mechanical and engineered for more functionality & comfort.




usd.formexwatch.com


----------



## alexjplant

LosAngelesTimer said:


> You can't see the carbon fiber and stainless Formex deployant, which features on-the-fly micro adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORMEX | Innovating Swiss precision. Made for the enthusiast.
> 
> 
> FORMEX swiss watches is a watch maker from Biel/Bienne. Our unisex watches are Swiss Made, mechanical and engineered for more functionality & comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usd.formexwatch.com


Too bad they're out of stock... I'd buy the hell out of one.

Also for posterity: I resized the strap that I posted previously and have two comments regarding it:

1) It was very kind of them to include a watch strap with this vanilla-scented air freshener. This thing seriously reeks - not in a bad way as it complements my cologne ? but it's noticeable as soon as you lift your arm above waist level.
2) I really wish it had perforations for cutting as my other rubber straps have had in the past... I slightly dug into the spring bar holes on both sides. It looks fine on the wrist but once the clasp is undone the sloppiness of my handiwork is apparent.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

alexjplant said:


> Too bad they're out of stock... I'd buy the hell out of one.
> 
> Also for posterity: I resized the strap that I posted previously and have two comments regarding it:
> 
> 1) It was very kind of them to include a watch strap with this vanilla-scented air freshener. This thing seriously reeks - not in a bad way as it complements my cologne 🙃 but it's noticeable as soon as you lift your arm above waist level.
> 2) I really wish it had perforations for cutting as my other rubber straps have had in the past... I slightly dug into the spring bar holes on both sides. It looks fine on the wrist but once the clasp is undone the sloppiness of my handiwork is apparent.


You can purchase the clasp through Long Island Watch - that's where I got mine. So far, my feelings are mixed. The concept is fantastic and the clasp appears to be well engineered but it also feels like the first generation of something that will improve after a few more iterations. Actually using the micro-adjust is quite fiddly. The length of the clasp messes with where the buckle sits on your wrist. I don't find the latter to be a big deal but it may bother some.


----------



## Sugman

I know this is for aftermarket straps, but the leather strap that came with mine looks really good. Here's are a couple of pics to compare the OEM leather strap to a Hirsch Robby.


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## ACG

Liking this Borealis ISO in green


----------



## fzen

Trying the Da36 with a barton rubber strap for tool use. I'm just not happy with the bracelet. It's loose in the cold and to tight when I'm sweating hot. And I need something that cleans easy from farm "dirt".


----------



## watch_mvmt

Igorek said:


> DS30 on a new suede strap...
> View attachment 15562985
> 
> View attachment 15562986


Now that's a nice match! Diggin' the texture and color.


----------



## watch_mvmt




----------



## chris2611




----------



## Jaspel

Tropic rubber


----------



## Sugman

Di-Modell Carbonio that's been blacked out with parade gloss shoe polish:


----------



## Sugman

How about an OEM Damasko strap from my DA46 on an aftermarket watch?


----------



## Sugman

Switched, again.


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DA 343 on a (new to me) Fluco


----------



## Jasper110

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## Sydney7629

DA44 on a Bandini leather strap


----------



## Jasper110

D Sub 1 on Uncle Seiko GL831.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Tartan Retriever

DA36, white second hand, on Fluco Horween Shell


----------



## PennyTheDog

I really like my DS30 on a gray nylon single pass.


----------



## Cordgear

Maratac nato


----------



## Lornholio

DS30 on a leather strap made myself. It's been on a RedRockStraps dark grey canvas for a long time now but I wanted to try making a subtly padded strap and the DS30 was the most suitable candidate for it. I like it. Leather in winter, canvas in summer is maybe the way to go.


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Lornholio said:


> DS30 on a strap made myself. It's been on a RedRockStraps dark grey canvas for a long time now but I wanted to try making a subtly padded strap and the DS30 was the most suitable candidate for it.
> 
> View attachment 15775920
> 
> View attachment 15775921


That looks great... it really dresses up the DS30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

wow, very nice work!



Lornholio said:


> DS30 on a leather strap made myself. It's been on a RedRockStraps dark grey canvas for a long time now but I wanted to try making a subtly padded strap and the DS30 was the most suitable candidate for it. I like it. Leather in winter, canvas in summer is maybe the way to go.
> 
> View attachment 15775920
> 
> View attachment 15775921


----------



## Benjck

Lornholio said:


> DS30 on a leather strap made myself. It's been on a RedRockStraps dark grey canvas for a long time now but I wanted to try making a subtly padded strap and the DS30 was the most suitable candidate for it. I like it. Leather in winter, canvas in summer is maybe the way to go.


Perfect strap and great photos of the DS30. That could be worn with a suit idc what anyone says.


----------



## Cordgear

Lornholio said:


> DS30 on a leather strap made myself. It's been on a RedRockStraps dark grey canvas for a long time now but I wanted to try making a subtly padded strap and the DS30 was the most suitable candidate for it. I like it. Leather in winter, canvas in summer is maybe the way to go.
> 
> View attachment 15775920
> 
> View attachment 15775921


Looks pro. Nice work.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Love that leather. Looks great on the DS30.


----------



## chiron93

Lornholio said:


> DS30 on a leather strap made myself. It's been on a RedRockStraps dark grey canvas for a long time now but I wanted to try making a subtly padded strap and the DS30 was the most suitable candidate for it. I like it. Leather in winter, canvas in summer is maybe the way to go.
> 
> View attachment 15775920
> 
> View attachment 15775921


Wow, looks very good with the leather strap.
Also, the white date wheel looks good too.
Custom order I presume? Yellow second hand with white date....nice...


----------



## Lornholio

chiron93 said:


> Wow, looks very good with the leather strap.
> Also, the white date wheel looks good too.
> Custom order I presume? Yellow second hand with white date....nice...


Yes, custom order. The yellow date was just a little too much for me.

Thanks for the comments everyone. I started learning leathercraft pretty much a year ago during the first French lockdown and it has really given me something to focus on while only working for 3.5 months out of the last 12 between lockdowns, illness and events being cancelled. Watch straps were always my goal and it took a long time to refine my skills but I'm really happy to finally be making straps that I'm happy to wear and are as good or better than straps I have bought in the past. I have only been selling to friends so far but take a look at some more of my work at @cameron_leatherworks if you'd like to see more.


----------



## Fullers1845

My DA37 on a few of my favorite straps.


----------



## Cordgear

Fullers1845 said:


> My DA37 on a few of my favorite straps.


Nice pics!

What's the first strap (green/red)?


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Fullers1845

Cordgear said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> What's the first strap (green/red)?


Thanks! The strap is from Erika's Originals. https://erikasoriginals.com/


----------



## Cordgear

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks! The strap is from Erika's Originals. https://erikasoriginals.com/


Thanks, man!


----------



## Ishtar

My Damasko on isofrane like 









I know, there is something wrong : diver strap and aero watch, but... I think it is good !

Envoyé de mon BBB100-2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Benjck

C&B chevron straps just came in, love em.


----------



## Jasper110

Grey ZuluDiver 284


----------



## Cordgear




----------



## Cordgear




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Cordgear

DC66 on Nick Mankey RBF hookstrap. Super comfy.


----------



## Jasper110

No frills Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber.


----------



## oso2276

DB1 on blue/grey nato









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Borealis Iso copy in grey. Super comfortable straight out of the box. Only let down is the keepers, which imo are too square and a touch too big to hold everything nice and tight.


----------



## Jasper110

Nothing much to see here, Hirsch Pure. About as plain as they come and with only just enough adjustment for a 6 3/4" wrist. I'm on the last hole.


----------



## Dav25

Some Barton straps

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

The bracelet is in the mail, but until then some more Hirsch time!


----------



## Batboy

@kylini That Hirsch suits it (looks great).


----------



## Sugman

DA46 on a Hirsch Tiger...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## reemas




----------



## reemas




----------



## Jasper110

Single pass rubber NATO


----------



## Adventureman

Vintage Oak strap from Christopher Ward.


----------



## Thom986




----------



## W123

Picked up a DS30 from Watchmann last month and put on a Toxic/Ute Rogue NATO strap today. These were the best NATOs EVER. Shame he went out of business.

The DS30 is so much watch for the money! Totally underrated brand. At least at the 900ish price point. With the updated pricing you're in much more competitive territory.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## chiron93




----------



## scorp713




----------



## redhed18

Just a nice admiralty gray NATO...


----------



## rodo88

ACG said:


>


Can I ask what watch band this is? Looks quite nice.


----------



## RustyBin5

Top is Rios bottom is a cheap £4 leather nato I got in a job lot yrs ago


----------



## earlofsodbury

My recently-acquired DSub3 on a Shieranlee two-tone silicone strap - best quality silicone I've ever handled, makes Barton Elites look cheap and tacky; cheaper too:










Bontto Cinturini 284 - great strap, but _FAR_ too long, even with 7.5" wrist size:


----------



## Dav25

rodo88 said:


> Can I ask what watch band this is? Looks quite nice.


Looks like a Barton Elite Silicone strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Eulit canvas


----------



## earlofsodbury

RustyBin5 said:


> Top is Rios bottom is a cheap £4 leather nato I got in a job lot yrs ago


At what point did you notice the lower half of the strap was arse-about-face?  Or is this how the cool kids are wearing them?


----------



## ThePeave

Two stitch shell cordovan strap and a grey nato


----------



## Cahanc

Daub2 on a Strapcode, black Kangaroo NATO, tan kangaroo NATO.


----------



## redhed18

earlofsodbury said:


> My recently-acquired DSub3 on a Shieranlee two-tone silicone strap - best quality silicone I've ever handled,


Do you have a link for these guys? I'm having real trouble finding them...Thanks!


----------



## earlofsodbury

redhed18 said:


> Do you have a link for these guys? I'm having real trouble finding them...Thanks!


For some reason they're sold under a different name in North America - here's the link.


----------



## Weetabix

DH1.0 on a NATO Strap Co Bond w/ PVD hardware. It's on this one a lot.


----------



## Cahanc

Dsub2 on DaLuca black shell cordovan NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

earlofsodbury said:


> At what point did you notice the lower half of the strap was arse-about-face?  Or is this how the cool kids are wearing them?


Actually don't think it has spring bars in that pic -


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## Jasper110




----------



## 1234tuba




----------



## hoppen1

DS30 Yellow on a matching Parachute style nylon strap


----------



## earlofsodbury

Trying a different strap on the DC80 - Meyhofer "Rheinsberg":


















Supposed to have been a 24mm width (bought for another long-gone watch), but it's barely 23mm and was coaxed onto the Damasko easily.

This colour combo's not for everyone, but there are a ton of sizes (1mm increments) and colour options in the Rheinsberg range, and for just €14 the high quality construction makes them a bargain IMHO.


----------



## nimzotech

hoppen1 said:


> DS30 Yellow on a matching Parachute style nylon strap


Nice yellow coordination 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## noregrets

earlofsodbury said:


> Trying a different strap on the DC80 - Meyhofer "Rheinsberg":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to have been a 24mm width (bought for another long-gone watch), but it's barely 23mm and was coaxed onto the Damasko easily.
> 
> This colour combo's not for everyone, but there are a ton of sizes (1mm increments) and colour options in the Rheinsberg range, and for just €14 the high quality construction makes them a bargain IMHO.


Stunning color scheme.


----------



## earlofsodbury

noregrets said:


> Stunning color scheme.


Thanks, amuses me that it was an abject failure on the intended watch, but I'm really enjoying it on the DC80.


----------



## nimzotech

earlofsodbury said:


> Thanks, amuses me that it was an abject failure on the intended watch, but I'm really enjoying it on the DC80.


Which watch would that be - curious george here.

Here is the real deal Marine Nationale strap. It only comes in one color but works.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

nimzotech said:


> Which watch would that be - curious george here.
> 
> Here is the real deal Marine Nationale strap. It only comes in one color but works.


Is there any watch a green/yellow MN _doesn't_ work with?!

As to your question - MWC Depthmaster:


----------



## chiron93

nimzotech said:


> Which watch would that be - curious george here.
> 
> Here is the real deal Marine Nationale strap. It only comes in one color but works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great!
Is the strap 20mm?
How is the fit?
I have a steward strap on my ds30 and is quite tight.
So I'm thinking of getting another in 19mm so that the strap will more freely fall off from the lug..


----------



## nimzotech

The Marine Nationale straps are slightly wider than 20mm could be closer to 21mm. I do not mind it a bit and like having the real parachute elastic used the French Marines.









If you like that style but not the size you may opt out for Erika's Original straps which come in various sizes and colors cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Newly arrived and newly suited.
Erika's Original strap - a popular take on the Marine Nationale.


















Thanks @Always Forward;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Always Forward

nimzotech said:


> Newly arrived and newly suited.
> Erika's Original strap - a popular take on the Marine Nationale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Always Forward;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Love the watch and strap combo! Well done.


----------



## chiron93




----------



## Fullers1845

I wear my DA37 on either the grey or black one of these most of the time.


----------



## Cahanc

Fullers1845 said:


> I wear my DA37 on either the grey or black one of these most of the time.


Looking for a white dial Da3x any model, impossible to find new it seems. Great looking watch!!


----------



## 1234tuba

Cahanc said:


> Looking for a white dial Da3x any model, impossible to find new it seems. Great looking watch!!


agreed. Looking forward to seeing new versions of this series.


----------



## bts01

Cahanc said:


> Looking for a white dial Da3x any model, impossible to find new it seems. Great looking watch!!


I do like the white dial, think a red second hand would look killer on it

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

bts01 said:


> I do like the white dial, think a red second hand would look killer on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986

Marine nato.


----------



## Cahanc

What model is this with blue dial and day/date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

Cahanc said:


> What model is this with blue dial and day/date?


The dial isn't blue, it's caused by the outer anti-reflective coating.

It's the reason I removed the outer AR coating from my DSub3 and ordered my DC80 without it - I find it annoying.

The watch appears to be a DA36, which are discontinued. I fear the day/date display may also be a thing of the past


----------



## Cahanc

earlofsodbury said:


> The dial isn't blue, it's caused by the outer anti-reflective coating.
> 
> It's the reason I removed the outer AR coating from my DSub3 and ordered my DC80 without it - I find it annoying.
> 
> The watch appears to be a DA36, which are discontinued. I fear the day/date display may also be a thing of the past


Thanks for that! It will be a bummer if day/date gone for good. I'm hoping they'll be able to make it in house as well.


----------



## StufflerMike

Cahanc said:


> Thanks for that! It will be a bummer if day/date gone for good. I'm hoping they'll be able to make it in house as well.


Just wait. Their in-house day/date will come: A26-3 (as has already been reported).


----------



## Cahanc

StufflerMike said:


> Just wait. Their in-house day/date will come: A26-3 (as has already been reported).


This is welcome news indeed. Where did you read about that? I'm in the Damasko news list but I'm guessing your sources are much more connected than mine.


----------



## StufflerMike

Cahanc said:


> This is welcome news indeed. Where did you read about that? I'm in the Damasko news list but I'm guessing your sources are much more connected than mine.


I didn't read it. I wrote it.


----------



## Cahanc

Cahanc said:


> This is welcome news indeed. Where did you read about that? I'm in the Damasko news list but I'm guessing your sources are much more connected than mine.


----------



## Cahanc

StufflerMike said:


> I didn't read it. I wrote it.


I read the article you wrote just now. Thank you for all the information on Damasko.


----------



## Fullers1845

Having fun with the camera and my DA37. The strap is from 'Nato G10' Watch Strap with Black PVD Fittings


----------



## chriscentro

Strap borrowed from my Undone watch  .


----------



## nimzotech

Fullers1845 said:


> Having fun with the camera and my DA37. The strap is from 'Nato G10' Watch Strap with Black PVD Fittings


Awesome which cam and what glass?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Adventureman

Barton canvas, perfect match for this DA20.


----------



## Fullers1845

nimzotech said:


> Awesome which cam and what glass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


iPhone SE.


----------



## Fullers1845

DA37 on no-name canvas.


----------



## CubsWin27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

Adventureman said:


> Barton canvas, perfect match for this DA20.


That is an _exceptionally_ well-matched combo - @DAMASKO themselves should consider offering it!


----------



## Fullers1845

Again with the canvas.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## kritameth

Artem sailcloth, grey stitching.


----------



## whineboy

DK105 on perlon, too casual?
(I'm eyeing that Artem sailcloth, kritameth)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

I had the DK 105 on a grey Perlon, Palma Pacific, for some time. Too flat for my liking, imho the DK 105 needs a padded strap.


----------



## kritameth

whineboy said:


> DK105 on perlon, too casual?
> (I'm eyeing that Artem sailcloth, kritameth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a similar combo, a brown Eulit Palma 2-piece on a DC 56, and I wore it nearly everyday on my month-long vacation in Thailand, very stout and comfortable! That said, I felt the same way as @StufflerMike, I think the Artem would be a perfect complement.


----------



## Sugman

Hirsch Tiger...


----------



## StufflerMike

DA 343 on a Fluco single pass leather strap


----------



## Fullers1845

New Nick Mankey Designs Hook Strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

Fullers1845 said:


> New Nick Mankey Designs Hook Strap.


That's what I call a match. Well chosen.


----------



## robannenagy

Here's my two:


----------



## chiron93




----------



## kritameth

Fullers1845 said:


> New Nick Mankey Designs Hook Strap.


Fantastic! Looking forward to receiving mine and putting it on the DS30, should only be a few weeks away now.


----------



## GBNova

chiron93 said:


> View attachment 15986934


Nice. Looking for a quality canvas strap. Source?


----------



## chiron93

GBNova said:


> Nice. Looking for a quality canvas strap. Source?


It's Barton.








Canvas Quick Release Watch Straps | BARTON Watch Bands


Each canvas quick release watch strap is crafted from durable canvas and embroidered for style and strength. Accompanied by a brushed 316L stainless steel buckle, these canvas watch bands are designed to fit any traditional timepiece or smart watch with an 18mm, 20mm, 22mm or 24mm lug width.




www.bartonwatchbands.com


----------



## spencers

The Watch Steward minimalist elastic strap in "stay gold" color. Super comfy.


----------



## nimzotech

Again 


















Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## CubsWin27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Doctrinaire

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16012309


Nice, ironically enough I received my Nick Mankey strap yesterday. Classic bond with red stich and blasted hardware and is currently not left my wrist, wearing with my Khaki King. Same shipment date as yours as well


----------



## kritameth

Doctrinaire said:


> Nice, ironically enough I received my Nick Mankey strap yesterday. Classic bond with red stich and blasted hardware and is currently not left my wrist, wearing with my Khaki King. Same shipment date as yours as well


That's a very nice combo! I'm blown away by how comfortable it is, it's bye bye NATOs and Erika's [for now].


----------



## noregrets

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16012309


Stunning, congrats!!


----------



## kritameth

noregrets said:


> Stunning, congrats!!


Thank you, @noregrets!


----------



## bts01

kritameth said:


> That's a very nice combo! I'm blown away by how comfortable it is, it's bye bye NATOs and Erika's [for now].


Love the nick mankey straps, have a few.... now just need a damasko to release the next gen DA37 (DK37?) to buy to put it on the strap!!!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

CubsWin27 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great look. Trying this all black rally on my DA37.


----------



## Cahanc

bts01 said:


> Love the nick mankey straps, have a few.... now just need a damasko to release the next gen DA37 (DK37?) to buy to put it on the strap!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Plus one for the Nick Mankey straps! I order two long ago and the arrived a few weeks ago, as soon as I tried them on I went back and ordered two more!! Should've ordered one in every color as that wait time is killer but worth it!!


----------



## bts01

Fullers1845 said:


> Great look. Trying this all black rally on my DA37.


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Both on aftermarket straps.
Left one is an old Fortis, right one a Pebro.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## whineboy

StufflerMike said:


> I had the DK 105 on a grey Perlon, Palma Pacific, for some time. Too flat for my liking, imho the DK 105 needs a padded strap.





kritameth said:


> I had a similar combo, a brown Eulit Palma 2-piece on a DC 56, and I wore it nearly everyday on my month-long vacation in Thailand, very stout and comfortable! That said, I felt the same way as @StufflerMike, I think the Artem would be a perfect complement.


Well, thanks to @kritameth and @StufflerMike, I'm trying out an Artem sailcloth and deployant clasp on my DK105. I agree with Mike that the thicker strap suits the watch.
The strap is pretty stiff so I'll give it a few days to soften. I'm surprised how long it is, my wrist is 7 1/4" and I'm on the next to tightest hole.




























And here's my post that triggered this:



whineboy said:


> DK105 on perlon, too casual?
> (I'm eyeing that Artem sailcloth, kritameth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

whineboy said:


> Well, thanks to @kritameth and @StufflerMike, I'm trying out an Artem sailcloth and deployant clasp on my DK105. I agree with Mike that the thicker strap suits the watch.
> The strap is pretty stiff so I'll give it a few days to soften. I'm surprised how long it is, my wrist is 7 1/4" and I'm on the next to tightest hole.
> 
> View attachment 16046239
> 
> 
> View attachment 16046240
> 
> 
> View attachment 16046241
> 
> 
> And here's my post that triggered this:


We're you able to choose the length when you ordered from Artem? I recently ordered a strap from them, with blue stitching, to put on my DK105 and I was on the second to last hole leaving a very small tail. I have 7.5" wrists.


----------



## whineboy

Cahanc said:


> We're you able to choose the length when you ordered from Artem? I recently ordered a strap from them, with blue stitching, to put on my DK105 and I was on the second to last hole leaving a very small tail. I have 7.5" wrists.


Nope. Only a choice of strap width. See below (I knew the dimensions given were ok). The DK105 is 51mm lug-to-lug, so that is a factor.










Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## 41Mets

Tropic!


----------



## Sugman

A little black hair dye to tone down the blue a little bit, and voila!


----------



## Inkahalo

Just got this...amazing!!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Inkahalo said:


> Just got this...amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That's a beauty!! Enjoy.


----------



## Fullers1845

New black Mankey strap today.


----------



## khanhdnk

Color synchronizing&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Fullers1845 said:


> New black Mankey strap today.


Love the Nick Mankey straps.


----------



## Inkahalo




----------



## khanhdnk

Simplicity&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986

DA36 with MN nato.


----------



## Inkahalo

Amazon special!!...inexpensive but I like it, super comfortable!!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Inkahalo said:


> Amazon special!!...inexpensive but I like it, super comfortable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Is it an Erika's knock off?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

GrouchoM said:


> Is it an Erika's knock off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes, sir!!
Not planning to pay $85 for an EO elastic strap...I understand they are great but still, I would need to try first...
I'm planning to get some from the Watch Steward as they seem to be very good...
Any advise/suggestion?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk

Inkahalo said:


> Yes, sir!!
> Not planning to pay $85 for an EO elastic strap...I understand they are great but still, I would need to try first...
> I'm planning to get some from the Watch Steward as they seem to be very good...
> Any advise/suggestion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


You may look at cheapestnato or crownandbuckle. They have somme affordable straps&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Inkahalo said:


> Yes, sir!!
> Not planning to pay $85 for an EO elastic strap...I understand they are great but still, I would need to try first...
> I'm planning to get some from the Watch Steward as they seem to be very good...
> Any advise/suggestion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


While i can understand your hesitancy, I have one, and one of their initial version...I think they're TOTALLY worth it.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Inkahalo said:


> Yes, sir!!
> Not planning to pay $85 for an EO elastic strap...I understand they are great but still, I would need to try first...
> I'm planning to get some from the Watch Steward as they seem to be very good...
> Any advise/suggestion?
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Erika's straps are worth every penny imo. I own a few and they are all excellent. I can't imagine you would be disappointed.

They go particularly well with Damaskos I think. The "patina" buckle is what I usually choose to match the bead-blasted finish a little better than the brushed does.


----------



## Inkahalo

khanhdnk said:


> You may look at cheapestnato or crownandbuckle. They have somme affordable straps&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome ... I do not see any "elastic" band at the crownandbuckle site, any idea of the quality for Marine Nationale straps from cheapestnato?


----------



## khanhdnk

Actually i did an order 2 days ago from cheapestnato, so let’s see. I’m not a big fan of natostraps so.. i saw from other sites like straposphere also have that type of Marine nato. I did purchase some rubber straps of them and they are smooth imho. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

khanhdnk said:


> You may look at cheapestnato or crownandbuckle. They have somme affordable straps&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cheapest nato one I tried was unwearable. Erika's are amazing. I have 1 (before the price increase). Nick Mankey straps are the amazingly comfortable affordable alternative. I have 5.


----------



## Inkahalo

Fullers1845 said:


> The cheapest nato one I tried was unwearable. Erika's are amazing. I have 1 (before the price increase). Nick Mankey straps are the amazingly comfortable affordable alternative. I have 5.


Awesome!! 
Any idea of the quality of the straps from Watch Steward?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

Another strap...plays really well!!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Inkahalo said:


> Awesome!!
> Any idea of the quality of the straps from Watch Steward?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I've not handled a Watch Steward strap.


----------



## bts01

Fullers1845 said:


> The cheapest nato one I tried was unwearable. Erika's are amazing. I have 1 (before the price increase). Nick Mankey straps are the amazingly comfortable affordable alternative. I have 5.


Second this. The nick mankey strap is great. Basically replaced all my other straps save for work/formal occasions.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

bts01 said:


> Second this. The nick mankey strap is great. Basically replaced all my other straps save for work/formal occasions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the input, seems Nick Mankey is a great option, still waiting for the Watch Steward straps input...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog

khanhdnk said:


> You may look at cheapestnato or crownandbuckle. They have somme affordable straps&#8230;


I really don't like cheapest NATO. I have an MN (actually paratrooper I guess) from them with bronze hardware&#8230; but they like varnished the bronze? Coated it in something so it won't patina I guess. Feels weird and defeats the point of getting bronze IMO.

Have a few NATOs from them that are Fine but are definitely going to fall apart and don't feel as nice as Crown & Buckle's.

Finally, I got a cheapest NATO perlon and the quality is terrible. The material feels bad and the ladder buckle shape cuts into my wrist.


----------



## GrouchoM

The Nick Mankey straps are unlike Erika's in one way that I find significant. Erika's are like NATO straps in that, if a springbar or the hook fails, the strap (and the watch) stays on your wrist. The NM and WS are like standard straps; if the springbar or hook fails the watch falls off. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

Italian rubber nato... great combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## eggmanslc

Any suggestions for the olive dialed DS30 from windup version? I currently have it on a blonde single pass nato from crown and buckle.


----------



## noregrets

eggmanslc said:


> Any suggestions for the olive dialed DS30 from windup version? I currently have it on a blonde single pass nato from crown and buckle.
> 
> View attachment 16085401


I've been enjoying mine on both an Erika's MN original (green with yellow stripe) and a Red Rock green canvas.


----------



## eggmanslc

noregrets said:


> I've been enjoying mine on both an Erika's MN original (green with yellow stripe) and a Red Rock green canvas.


You have pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

eggmanslc said:


> You have pics?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe I posted some to the forum a while back but I can't seem to locate them. I'll try to take some more.


----------



## eggmanslc

noregrets said:


> I believe I posted some to the forum a while back but I can't seem to locate them. I'll try to take some more.


Looks like you've had a couple DS30's, and had the bracelet at one time (looking at your previous posts). I've also considered getting the bracelet. I'm a little concerned about the male end links given I have a smaller wrist, 6.5".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986

I go back to a black nato.


----------



## noregrets

eggmanslc said:


> Looks like you've had a couple DS30's, and had the bracelet at one time (looking at your previous posts). I've also considered getting the bracelet. I'm a little concerned about the male end links given I have a smaller wrist, 6.5".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I posted my thoughts on the bracelet in a different thread. I felt it wasn't up to Damasko quality and sold it fairly quickly. Size would be fine for your wrist imo.


----------



## Huda

Navy blue leather rally strap with blue stitching.


----------



## noregrets

Huda said:


> View attachment 16097934
> 
> 
> Navy blue leather rally strap with blue stitching.


Very nice combo.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

The DC58 on a blue nubuck. Squale butterfly clasp. Has the Top grade 7750. Where they regulate it in most positions. Different style of balance wheel. My most accurate mechanical.


----------



## khanhdnk

I prefer the handmade leather straps than the Hirsh rubber band 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda

Just thought to show the rest of the strap on the DS30 while waiting for my tea to cool.


----------



## noregrets

Have really been enjoying my DS30 and newly-acquired DK32 on Erika's...


----------



## GrouchoM

noregrets said:


> Have really been enjoying my DS30 and newly-acquired DK32 on Erika's...
> 
> View attachment 16103977
> 
> 
> View attachment 16103978


Those look fantastic on your Damaskos.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

GrouchoM said:


> Those look fantastic on your Damaskos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Inkahalo

Watch Steward strap...really comfortable!!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

On the newish Monstraps camo single pass.


----------



## Contaygious

I've had a Da36 on the oem strap for years because none compared but finally tried a nickey Mankey and I can't even feel my watch anymore so this is never coming off! I could sleep in my damasko now. If you don't want black they have a million colors and stitches.


----------



## Sugman

On a Hirsch Carbon...


----------



## Inkahalo

Contaygious said:


> I've had a Da36 on the oem strap for years because none compared but finally tried a nickey Mankey and I can't even feel my watch anymore so this is never coming off! I could sleep in my damasko now. If you don't want black they have a million colors and stitches.
> View attachment 16119790


Watch Steward Strap says Hi!!!


----------



## GrouchoM

Sugman said:


> On a Hirsch Carbon...
> View attachment 16120384
> 
> View attachment 16120389


That looks stellar!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak

Nick Mankey strap. Can't recommend them enough. Super comfy


----------



## Jasonscott

Keeping the Nick Mankey streak going&#8230;


----------



## Thom986

Black Nato Strap.


----------



## Cahanc

Fullers1845 said:


> The cheapest nato one I tried was unwearable. Erika's are amazing. I have 1 (before the price increase). Nick Mankey straps are the amazingly comfortable affordable alternative. I have 5.


+1 for Nick Manley bands. I have 4 and will order another as soon as I can find the slightest reason to do so.


----------



## Contaygious

Man I bought the bracelet and now I dunno what to do with it lol the nickey made me take if off after one day. Anyone want a brand new bracelet hit me up.


----------



## Jasonscott

Crown and Buckle Chevron “Fifty” colorway- “Obsidian” with “Harvest” stripe.


----------



## Jasonscott

An ETSY special here, this is the title:
*“Multicolor Nylon Fabric Smart Watch Band Sport Fitness Quick on Loop Belt Strap”*
Very comfortable, and a clever design. Though I can’t comment on the durability. The main issue I see is the hook used to attach/buckle the strap is not deep enough. The tension from the elastic helps hold it in place, but it feels like it could work itself free- which is an issue of course. So it’s a rugged looking strap- that I can’t really trust in heavy or moderate use. I’d trust it for light use- like casual wear/ desk job/ having a pint (though that depends on how hard you get after your pints).
Definitely not on Mankey’s level. Though to be fair neither is the price.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## eggmanslc

Where is that canvas (?) strap from. Like the color. Been considering something similar for my olive ds30 windup.


----------



## blinks112

From another thread, DA36 on RedRockStraps vintage canvas:


----------



## Accessvirus




----------



## Caso

DS 30 on canvas from Diaboliq Straps. The strap was originally intended for a different watch with smaller lug width, so there is a little bit of a gap. It hasn’t been noticeable and hasn’t bothered me as I had feared. 

The strap goes so well with the watch and, as with all Diaboliq straps, it is like second skin at this point!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

eggmanslc said:


> Where is that canvas (?) strap from. Like the color. Been considering something similar for my olive ds30 windup.


Not sure - not mine, but Haveston make some lovely straps in that style.


----------



## petgti

on a lumtec strap


----------



## StufflerMike

343 on a Rios 1931 Canvas


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Grasshopperglock said:


> The DC58 on a blue nubuck. Squale butterfly clasp. Has the Top grade 7750. Where they regulate it in most positions. Different style of balance wheel. My most accurate mechanical.
> 
> View attachment 16097997
> 
> 
> View attachment 16097998


That clasp looks sturdy and simple. Nice.


----------



## whineboy

Artem sailcloth:











Having a great time….


----------



## earlofsodbury

Trying the DC76 on a ZULUDIVER Pro PU Z-type strap, and really liking the result: glad I bought some extra signed buckles.


----------



## vikgmt

jhs1210 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I love this strap, I'm looking for something similar with curved ends for my DC67 Si. Can you tell me who the seller is?


----------



## Batboy

@jhs1210 Me too. What’s the strap?


----------



## whineboy

Liking the Artem sailcloth more and more




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

whineboy said:


> Liking the Artem sailcloth more and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What clasp is that?


----------



## whineboy

Cahanc said:


> What clasp is that?


Artem’s Blancpain Fifty Fathoms-style deployant. Robust and I find it comfortable. A bit tricky to mount. 
Here is their photo:












Having a great time….


----------



## FM7




----------



## Doctrinaire

DC56 on Nick Mankey modern bond with red stitch. His straps are so comfortable it completely makes up for the 8 weeks lead time.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## O .

Repurposed the Hirsch James to another watch, and switched up with an inexpensive Erika's clone.













O . said:


> Hirsch James
> View attachment 15523939


----------



## Springdale_1

Doctrinaire said:


> DC56 on Nick Mankey modern bond with red stitch. His straps are so comfortable it completely makes up for the 8 weeks lead time.
> View attachment 16261660
> View attachment 16261661


Love the red stitching to pick up the accents on the dial! I hear great things about this strap. I ordered one for my DS30 a few weeks ago and am looking forward to when it gets here.


----------



## GrouchoM

BluShark on my DC86 









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire

Springdale_1 said:


> Love the red stitching to pick up the accents on the dial! I hear great things about this strap. I ordered one for my DS30 a few weeks ago and am looking forward to when it gets here.


It was actually ironic as I ordered the strap back in May (arrived July) before I ever considered getting a custom DC56


----------



## Inkahalo

24mm Watch Steward strap...why did I order the 24mm instead of the 22mm? Because the 22mm was leaving a 1mm gap and it was driving me nuts that I could see the spring bar (OCD is not funny!!l)...not perfect but I can deal with it...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Inkahalo said:


> 24mm Watch Steward strap...why did I order the 24mm instead of the 22mm? Because the 22mm was leaving a 1mm gap and it was driving me nuts that I could see the spring bar (OCD is not funny!!l)...not perfect but I can deal with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I know it's costlier, but Erika's come in 23mm.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

GrouchoM said:


> I know it's costlier, but Erika's come in 23mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes sir!! and thank you. 
Still hard for me (mentally) to justify the price delta for an "elastic" strap


----------



## GrouchoM

IMHO, There's a huge difference in quality.. I returned my WS.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

GrouchoM said:


> IMHO, There's a huge difference in quality.. I returned my WS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk
> [/


Thank you .... If I can find a good used one (22mm and no single pass) for a good price, I will follow your advice...


----------



## The Rook

Inkahalo said:


> Thank you .... If I can find a good used one (22mm and no single pass) for a good price, I will follow your advice...


Curious why you avoid single pass.


----------



## Inkahalo

The Rook said:


> Curious why you avoid single pass.


Maybe is because I’m getting older but I prefer watches with a slim profile (trying to keep it less than 13mm as it feels more stable on the wrist and it helps when wearing long sleeves), I love divers and adding a piece of strap under the case doesn’t help to keep that low profile, irrelevant as it sounds and seems the extra layer makes me feels that the watch is “floppy”.

Funny thing is that I would use a NATO strap when doing sports or at the beach as a safety precaution, usually I would wear an Archimedes Outdoors Antimag for balance and to keep that low profile (11mm)


----------



## GrouchoM

I think all Erika's pass behind the watch head.... which I prefer for added safety. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook

Inkahalo said:


> Maybe is because I’m getting older but I prefer watches with a slim profile (trying to keep it less than 13mm as it feels more stable on the wrist and it helps when wearing long sleeves), I love divers and adding a piece of strap under the case doesn’t help to keep that low profile, irrelevant as it sounds and seems the extra layer makes me feels that the watch is “floppy”.
> 
> Funny thing is that I would use a NATO strap when doing sports or at the beach as a safety precaution, usually I would wear an Archimedes Outdoors Antimag for balance and to keep that low profile (11mm)


Ahh, I misunderstood. You _prefer_ a single pass Nato (I do as well).


----------



## The Rook

Here is my new DC86 (thanks to Greg @ Watchmann) with several Crown & Buckle Nato straps. I was surprised how much I liked the Hirsch Robby that came with it, but I decided to mix it up a bit. FYI, it appears the recent Damaskos with the Robby have quick release spring bars. 

Supreme Nato with brushed hardware and the single pass option - incredibly comfortable with the DC86



















Standard Nato (aka cheap). No option for brushed or BB hardware, but I have always loved the Gulf Oil paint scheme. I will probably convert to single pass and might look into DIY matte finish. I can't find anyplace that offers the Gulf Oil colors with matte hardware.



















Another Standard Nato. This one looks the best as far as color combo IMO


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## earlofsodbury

O . said:


> Repurposed the Hirsch James to another watch, and switched up with an inexpensive Erika's clone.
> 
> View attachment 16279756



I love the way the colours and textures of that combo work together - very nicely judged


----------



## The Rook

The Rook said:


> Here is my new DC86 (thanks to Greg @ Watchmann) with several Crown & Buckle Nato straps. I was surprised how much I liked the Hirsch Robby that came with it, but I decided to mix it up a bit. FYI, it appears the recent Damaskos with the Robby have quick release spring bars.
> 
> Supreme Nato with brushed hardware and the single pass option - incredibly comfortable with the DC86
> View attachment 16286434
> 
> View attachment 16286438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Nato (aka cheap). No option for brushed or BB hardware, but I have always loved the Gulf Oil paint scheme. I will probably convert to single pass and might look into DIY matte finish. I can't find anyplace that offers the Gulf Oil colors with matte hardware.
> View attachment 16286440
> 
> View attachment 16286441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Standard Nato. This one looks the best as far as color combo IMO
> View attachment 16286442
> 
> View attachment 16286443


I ended up leaving the Gulf Oil standard, and modified the orange/grey/black to single pass. I used 400 grit sandpaper on both to matte the finish.


----------



## Cahanc

The Rook said:


> I ended up leaving the Gulf Oil standard, and modified the orange/grey/black to single pass. I used 400 grit sandpaper on both to matte the finish.
> 
> View attachment 16303552
> 
> 
> View attachment 16303553


Looks great! I am still holding a sliver of hope that my DC86 will come in before end of year from Greg. If a few more days go by though I will fear New Years Eve will not be clocked in with my new Damasko . Perhaps the evening will require the DK105 anyway, decisions decisions.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## uvalaw2005

DA36 on Bonetto Cinturini 300.


----------



## The Rook

Haveston General Service straps. I like the grey best.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## Toddski1

DS30 on a Hoyt Pine Green minimal No-Stitch leather strap.


----------



## Snyde

Can anyone recommend a thin nato that will fit the DA38? 
I can’t find one that fits through the tight space between the spring bar and case.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Snyde said:


> Will a 20mm nato fit this DA38? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the lug width is 20mm it will.


----------



## Snyde

Cahanc said:


> If the lug width is 20mm it will.


I remember now that I had the correct sized nato but there wasn’t a large enough gap between the case and spring bar. It would have to be a super thin nato to get it in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Snyde said:


> I remember now that I had the correct sized nato but there wasn’t a large enough gap between the case and spring bar. It would have to be a super thin nato to get it in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a few Kangaroo leather NATO bands and they’re quite thin and super comfortable.


----------



## GrouchoM

Have you tried attaching the springbars after placing the NATO strap across the watch back? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

GrouchoM said:


> Have you tried attaching the springbars after placing the NATO strap across the watch back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That’s a good idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook

GrouchoM said:


> Have you tried attaching the springbars after placing the NATO strap across the watch back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have to do this with the Haveston General Service straps I recently purchased for my DC86. Kinda defeats the purpose of a NATO, but worth It for these - I love them.


----------



## Doctrinaire

GrouchoM said:


> Have you tried attaching the springbars after placing the NATO strap across the watch back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That's my method on my Khaki King, long lugs but spring bar holes are close to the case. Works as long as the nato is 1.4mm or less


----------



## Toddski1

B and R bands (Birch Vintage Suede) on my DS30.


----------



## Huda

Happy New Year!


----------



## Toddski1

DS30 today on a Horween leather B & R band.


----------



## Cahanc

DS30 on Orange Nick Mankey


----------



## dtyger

DC86 on Zuludiver


----------



## ava1ar

DC86 Black DLC on Black DLC Shark Mesh Band


----------



## Toddski1

Here are a couple more photos of the black B & R Horween Classic Vintage Watch Band on my DS30 for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Richard_r86

molequin foret 🧐







1


----------



## Richard_r86

A 20mm selection for Damasko


----------



## Thom986

No-name black nato with a DA36. 
Quite in the middle of teaching an introduction to equation.


----------



## Doctrinaire




----------



## Springdale_1

Doctrinaire said:


> View attachment 16358263


I love the red color in band to complement the pops of red in the watch! Based on the person in the image background, I’d say the watch looks….”intimidating” 😝


----------



## Doctrinaire

Springdale_1 said:


> I love the red color in band to complement the pops of red in the watch! Based on the person in the image background, I’d say the watch looks….”intimidating” 😝


haha well said, I can imagine Dale wearing it


----------



## The Rook

Hirsch Liberty


----------



## Toddski1

DS30 on B & R Oak Classic Vintage Strap


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## khanhdnk

I’m a handmade leather straps fan…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak

Nick Mankey hook strap


----------



## NM-1

DSub50 on light grey ISO. Digging the combo...


----------



## Cahanc

NM-1 said:


> DSub50 on light grey ISO. Digging the combo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16393711


Nice!


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## StufflerMike

Not „aftermarket“ strap to be honest. I paired my DC 66 with the Nato strap I got with my DA 343 a couple of years ago.


----------



## Paul in SC

Now that is good-lookin’


----------



## Springdale_1

I finally got myself a Nick Mankey hook strap and now I see why people like them so much. Most comfortable strap I’ve worn! there’s no buckle on the bottom, and none of the metal bits touch your wrist, so it’s great for working at a computer all day - I barely notice it!


----------



## Paul in SC

Good choice of color too.


----------



## ava1ar

DC86 Orange Black DLC on matching MN strap


----------



## petgti

nick mankey here too


----------



## GrouchoM

ava1ar said:


> View attachment 16409571
> 
> 
> DC86 Orange Black DLC on matching MN strap


Thanks my plan once my DC86 gets replaced. Currently, I have it on a similar looking NATO, but I love EO straps.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

RedRockStraps canvas.


----------



## Toddski1

DS30 on a “short” B & R Chestnut Italian Classic Vintage Leather Watch Band.


----------



## Phil_UK

Has anyone found a good PVD/Black steel strap? I'm seeking one to match a DA44 Black. 
Thanks


----------



## Cahanc

Phil_UK said:


> Has anyone found a good PVD/Black steel strap? I'm seeking one to match a DA44 Black.
> Thanks


As am I. Good luck. A Damasko black bracelet would be so great but as far as I’ve read it’s not happening.


----------



## Fullers1845

You could buy the SS Damasko bracelet and pay for it to be cerakoted or DLC'd. $$$, but possible. 

For example: DLC/PVD — International Watch Works


----------



## Phil_UK

Fullers1845 said:


> You could buy the SS Damasko bracelet and pay for it to be cerakoted or DLC'd. $$$, but possible.
> 
> For example: DLC/PVD — International Watch Works


Thanks, I hadn't considered that option. I'll probably try find a 3rd party one of hopefully not too bad quality.


----------



## RSDA

DS30 Windup Edition on dark green Eulit perlon (new-and-improved "Baltic" model).

I've always loved these straps. Cheap, light as a feather, waterproof, infinitely adjustable, and can adjust length of the tongue.


----------



## Phil_UK

DA44 on Hirsch Rubber strap (at least until I find a good steel one)


----------



## Cahanc

Phil_UK said:


> DA44 on Hirsch Rubber strap (at least until I find a good steel one)
> 
> View attachment 16426670


Let me know if you find a good black steel bracelet, I think many people would be interested in that.


----------



## Fullers1845

Strapcode has several black bracelet options.


----------



## GrouchoM

No black coated steel bracelet will hold up the way a Damest coated Damasko case does.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^This


----------



## Cahanc

What GrouchoM said.


----------



## ava1ar

Phil_UK said:


> DA44 on Hirsch Rubber strap (at least until I find a good steel one)


This is Hirsch Extreme, right? How do you find it? Comfortable? I have one and it is a bit unusual on the wrist - due to design it doesn't align to skin on the whole length and start feeling uncomfortable for me after few days. Will give it another try a bit later, but now MA is great. Issue with MA that it will loose it's look pretty soon due to wear and tear, so having great rubber strap is a must!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Phil_UK

ava1ar said:


> This is Hirsch Extreme, right? How do you find it? Comfortable? I have one and it is a bit unusual on the wrist - due to design it doesn't align to skin on the whole length and start feeling uncomfortable for me after few days. Will give it another try a bit later, but now MA is great. Issue with MA that it will loose it's look pretty soon due to wear and tear, so having great rubber strap is a must!


Initially I thought it was going to be uncomfortable, being used to softer material (e..g. Omega SM rubber strap) but my wrist got used to it within an hr or two. Think its one that'll get more comfortable with wear/tear. Worth a gamble for price.


----------



## Phil_UK

GrouchoM said:


> No black coated steel bracelet will hold up the way a Damest coated Damasko case does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Exactly right, I figure if they not too pricey just have to accept the scratches, and if it really bugs me not too much ££ to replace every so often.


----------



## Springdale_1

Still wearing my Nick Mankey hook strap - super comfortable and now I’m considering a ordering few more in different colors.








although, I’m curious about the new Velcro strap that Formex has - looks like it has a cool texture. And wouldn’t add height by passing under the case 🤔








Field Nylon-Velcro Black Strap


Nylon strap for the Field collection. The strap's width at the lugs is 20mm and attaches with straight Quick Release spring bars, hence no tools are required when changing straps.




formexwatch.com


----------



## Tanjecterly

I think WatchGecko is offering velcro straps that look interesting.


----------



## Crossen0

Colareb Strap









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## petgti




----------



## Richard_r86

Nick Mankey, comfort +++👌


----------



## Toddski1

My first Erika’s Originals MN strap and as predicted, compliments the DS30 dial nicely. She now offers bead blasted hardware, which I chose to match the case finish.


----------



## Paul in SC

I put a Zuludiver on my DS-30 and I love it.


----------



## spencers

Springdale_1 said:


> although, I’m curious about the new Velcro strap that Formex has - looks like it has a cool texture. And wouldn’t add height by passing under the case 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Field Nylon-Velcro Black Strap
> 
> 
> Nylon strap for the Field collection. The strap's width at the lugs is 20mm and attaches with straight Quick Release spring bars, hence no tools are required when changing straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> formexwatch.com


I just received the Formex black strap. Here it is! My wrist is very small (6”) so you can see how this strap barely fits—made for larger wrists.
It reminds me A LOT of the Velcro strap I had for my Apple Watch when I owned one.

So far I like it. It’s thicker than my Luff elastico but easily as comfortable. The thickness of the strap does make it a little harder to adjust, as it doesn’t slide as smoothly between the springbar and case.


----------



## Springdale_1

spencers said:


> I just received the Formex black strap. Here it is! My wrist is very small (6”) so you can see how this strap barely fits—made for larger wrists.
> It reminds me A LOT of the Velcro strap I had for my Apple Watch when I owned one.
> 
> So far I like it. It’s thicker than my Luff elastico but easily as comfortable. The thickness of the strap does make it a little harder to adjust, as it doesn’t slide as smoothly between the springbar and case.
> 
> View attachment 16462388


That’s a really cool look - I like it a lot on the DS30! Good to know about the size of it. What’s there next to the bottom lugs - does it have a metal tab on the end of the strap? I take it that cutting to size isn’t an option?


----------



## 10clone

Damasko DK 30
B&R Bands IWC Pilot Style Horween Rivet

I really wanted a rivet pilot watch strap for the DK30 and I am really happy with this strap


----------



## 10clone

Damasko DK30
RITCHIE Sailcloth

My first sailcloth style strap so went the affordable route. I like the color a lot more when I received the strap. Has a slight sheen to it. Underside is leather so not a waterproof strap but I am enjoying the look and style on the DK30


----------



## sliderule3_14

Paul in SC said:


> I put a Zuludiver on my DS-30 and I love it.
> View attachment 16457019
> View attachment 16457017
> View attachment 16457017
> View attachment 16457019
> 
> View attachment 16457018
> 
> View attachment 16457017


aren’t zulu’s just natos without the keeper? that looks like a two-piece. surely i’m missing something important.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyINaustin

pulled the trigger on a Bundt! love it.


----------



## CubsWin27

On B and R vintage band 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

CubsWin27 said:


> On B and R vintage band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bell and Ross??? honest question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax

martyINaustin said:


> pulled the trigger on a Bundt! love it.


XLnt! The Bundt is a natural for the Damasko. I think 15 or so odd years ago, some of the Damaskos came with a Bundt strap option from the shop.


----------



## redhed18

sliderule3_14 said:


> aren’t zulu’s just natos without the keeper?











from: NATO vs. Zulu Straps—What's the Difference? | StrapsCo


----------



## CubsWin27

sliderule3_14 said:


> Bell and Ross??? honest question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


B & R Bands is their site, make great bands for the money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

redhed18 said:


> View attachment 16495273
> 
> from: NATO vs. Zulu Straps—What's the Difference? | StrapsCo





redhed18 said:


> View attachment 16495273
> 
> from: NATO vs. Zulu Straps—What's the Difference? | StrapsCo


I disagree. Even within that article, there’s confusion:










This provides a cleaner definition: https://theoandharris.com/watch-101-what-is-the-difference-between-a-nato-strap-and-a-zulu-strap/









We should use clear definitions—here and other WUS threads; otherwise, chaos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

CubsWin27 said:


> B & R Bands is their site, make great bands for the money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

sliderule3_14 said:


> aren’t zulu’s just natos without the keeper? that looks like a two-piece. surely i’m missing something important.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zuludiver is a FKM rubber strap brand from Watch Gecko.









Zennor Quick Release FKM Rubber Watch Strap by ZULUDIVER


Named after one of Cornwall’s most rugged coasts this strap reflects the surf and adventure culture synonymous with this terrain and brings a new dimension to dive straps with its striking curved profile, reminiscent of a wave. Ultra-durable FKM rubber an




www.watchgecko.com








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

Spring-Diver said:


> Zuludiver is a FKM rubber strap brand from Watch Gecko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zennor Quick Release FKM Rubber Watch Strap by ZULUDIVER
> 
> 
> Named after one of Cornwall’s most rugged coasts this strap reflects the surf and adventure culture synonymous with this terrain and brings a new dimension to dive straps with its striking curved profile, reminiscent of a wave. Ultra-durable FKM rubber an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchgecko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome. that clears it up for me. thanks!


----------



## Toddski1

Damasko DS30 paired with an Erika's Originals MN Black Ops strap.


----------



## petgti

Toddski1 said:


> Damasko DS30 paired with an Erika's Originals MN Black Ops strap.


you need to stop posting these pictures, otherwise I am in serious trouble of ordering one


----------



## CubsWin27

The DS30 looks good on every strap.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

On a Hirsch Ayrton...


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DK 105 on a handmade leather strap by Atelier Petrov


----------



## Fullers1845

DA37 on Stealth Bond 2-piece Seatbelt from Cincy Strap Co. (It is double thick.)


----------



## m6rk

A while back I bought a few silicon straps from Skagen. They're very comfortable. They use to come in some cool colors..orange, yellow, green. blue, but the last I checked, they only had black. Too bad. I should have bought more when I could.


----------



## Jasper110

Hirsch Pure


----------



## Thom986




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Fullers1845

This no-name canvas is a favorite paired with my DA37.


----------



## Holdenitdown

DS30 ON Di-Modell Anfibio and RIOS 1937


----------



## StufflerMike

Had already shown the DS 30 on the SMC Nato. Today I combined it with the DB 5.
Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## watchjens

Die DA 42 am Hook Strap von Nick Mankey


----------



## Cahanc

DA42 on Crown and Buckle two piece.


----------



## ava1ar

Put my DC86 to the Isobrite IVB100 and it really feels at home on it - don't want to swap it...


----------



## KyBoiler

DS30 on Red Rock Straps black stonewash


----------



## Igorek

DS30 OBO on blue suede strap


----------



## Cahanc

Igorek said:


> DS30 OBO on blue suede strap
> View attachment 16622385


Where is that strap from?


----------



## Igorek

Cahanc said:


> Where is that strap from?


From Etsy.com
This seller: SlipStreamStraps | Etsy


Another photo of DS30


----------



## watchjens

Die DA 45 am Hook Strap von Nick Mankey


----------



## mutnat

Igorek said:


> From Etsy.com
> This seller: SlipStreamStraps | Etsy
> 
> 
> Another photo of DS30
> View attachment 16622887


I love the doubled stitching! That looks really great.

EDIT: I just looked at the seller's listings and searched "double stitch" and found this strap in various colourways. However, looking at their photos, it would appear that you may have gotten lucky with yours, @Igorek. Most of the listings seem to have very messy looking stitching compared to yours.


----------



## jhs1210

vikgmt said:


> Wow! I love this strap, I'm looking for something similar with curved ends for my DC67 Si. Can you tell me who the seller is?


So sorry for not seeing your question before. 

It’s just a Sinn 22mm rubber strap that I was able to get to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhs1210

Batboy said:


> @jhs1210 Me too. What’s the strap?


So sorry for not seeing your question before. 

It’s just a Sinn 22mm rubber strap that I was able to get to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

mutnat said:


> I love the doubled stitching! That looks really great.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked at the seller's listings and searched "double stitch" and found this strap in various colourways. However, looking at their photos, it would appear that you may have gotten lucky with yours, @Igorek. Most of the listings seem to have very messy looking stitching compared to yours.


That's why it's cheap. Plenty of other sellers there with better stitching but will cost more of course.


----------



## hl213

watchjens said:


> Die DA 45 am Hook Strap von Nick Mankey
> View attachment 16623091
> 
> View attachment 16623090


I wish damasko would get these things for sale again! Looks fantastic!


----------



## mutnat

Igorek said:


> That's why it's cheap. Plenty of other sellers there with better stitching but will cost more of course.


@Igorek fair enough  Cheers


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Cahanc

I don’t know if it helps with accuracy, but the DA42 looks great in the sunshine!!


----------



## earlofsodbury

I've tried a variety of notched leather straps from makers like Rios, Di Modell and Fluco (including Damasko's 'own' which appear to be made by Di Modell), but found most of them too bulky or with disagreeable finishes.

However, I recently got a Rios "Nature" in 'Cognac' - and I think I've found *The One* for my DC57 










Exceedingly comfortable, too.


----------



## jumpnj86

Bought a eBay omega planet ocean 2500 rubber to compare to oem omega. Figured I’d try it on my 46. It fits almost perfectly and wears really well. It’s great quality silicone for 24$ recommended if you’re looking for a good silicone rubber to fill in the ugly lug gaps most leave.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Watchbandit straps and Manufakturwerk „Uhlenhorst“ Sand


----------



## Thom986

DA36 with Stowa leather strap.


----------



## Jasonscott

Richard_r86 said:


> View attachment 16445954
> 
> 
> Nick Mankey, comfort +++👌


Looks great! What color is that?


----------



## Gatto




----------



## StufflerMike

Round two

Uhlenhorst Sand (again)
Damasko OEM (from a DA 343)
The Strapery, Zurich
Watchbandit Nato


----------



## Fullers1845

This no-name canvas has become my favorite DA37 strap.


----------



## MrDagon007

I had ordered a few Erika’s Originals for summer.
One of them perfectly matching my DC82.


----------



## Richard_r86

Jasonscott said:


> Looks great! What color is that?


The strap is from Nick Mankey, color is O. D. Green and matching blasted hardware can be ordered


----------



## slou92

New to me Hirsch Liberty on my DC67:


----------



## dtyger

Zuludiver


----------



## Cahanc

DK105 Blue on a Micheal Knapp Leather custom strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

DA 20 Vintage Black on a Makine Nato


----------



## Paul in SC

How about a little color?


----------



## dtyger

Jamespreillyii said:


> What brand/ where do you get this strap?


It is called ZULUDIVER LUNAR Watch Strap Mercury - velcro based strap, just wanted something that would be super-fine adjustable and easy to put on.
I've got it from them directly.


----------



## earlofsodbury

ajbutler13 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this.


You're not alone - that looks really good - and distinctly different 👌


----------



## Jamespreillyii

Thank you. Ordered 2 a gray one and a blue one…. And another nato I did not need! Lol 



dtyger said:


> It is called ZULUDIVER LUNAR Watch Strap Mercury - velcro based strap, just wanted something that would be super-fine adjustable and easy to put on.
> I've got it from them directly.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Thom986




----------



## dtyger

Jamespreillyii said:


> Thank you. Ordered 2 a gray one and a blue one…. And another nato I did not need! Lol


Welcome.
Wow, that's a lot of straps.

Now I wonder if Zuludiver has referral program


----------



## Paul in SC

earning its keep on the job.


----------



## Thom986




----------



## Cahanc

You gotta love a DS30 as a birthday gift! Had a Nick Mankey ready to pair it with.


----------



## Cahanc

Sorry to double post. Also got an Artem sailcloth in blue, here’s that with the DS30.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Looks great on the sailcloth


----------



## earlofsodbury

Experimenting with affordable curved-end straps - this one seems broadly intended for the Omega Seamaster range and fits the DSub a treat:



















Seems I had the last example of this model, but the vendor, craig2667, has other choices - not sure if he'll post to the US, but can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## StufflerMike

Customized RIOS 1931 Sullivan 20mm stone grey leather strap with solid matt black pin buckle and luminous thread (prototype).


----------



## Huda




----------



## Cahanc

Artem NATO.


----------



## DSS

On a Farer horween strap, and then a Berfine (from Amazon).


----------



## Cahanc

DSS said:


> On a Farer horween strap, and then a Berfine (from Amazon).
> View attachment 16710735
> 
> View attachment 16710736


Do you have a Farer? I have the Hecla, first edition.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## DSS

Cahanc said:


> Do you have a Farer? I have the Hecla, first edition.


Yes, I've actually got three: Eldridge, Cobb monopusher, and Hudson.


----------



## earlofsodbury

New strap in today - I reckon it looks great on the DSub3, but would be even better on the DSub2. Excuse the 2nd-rate pic - the centre stripe is grey, not light blue!










Quality is great - a lovely soft, flexible weave, and the Tudor-style buckle is nicely made, albeit an absolute faff to adjust!

Available here (no connection to myself).


----------



## earlofsodbury

As MS has already noted, Rios really do make some lovely straps 










Rios 'Nature' from here - by some margin the cheapest source if you happen to be in the UK.


----------



## OkiFrog

Found and old Toxix NATO Rogue strap, really liking this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107

Erika’s MN strap


----------



## earlofsodbury

danimal107 said:


> Erika’s MN strap


Looks good. Just had notification the one I've ordered for my DC76 is in the post 🤞


----------



## Igorek

Finally decided to put a new strap that I bought over a month ago.


----------



## danimal107

earlofsodbury said:


> Looks good. Just had notification the one I've ordered for my DC76 is in the post 🤞


I think you’ll like it. They are so nice I can’t wear rubber anymore. For a watch that sometimes gets wet or sees sweat from the summer nothing beats them. Not to mention the comfort and ability to always get a perfect fit. I’m done with generic natos and rubber straps on my sport watches. They all have a bracelet or an Erika’s


----------



## OkiFrog

DC67 arrived today and I put it on a Cincy Strap Co SF1 NATO.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kostak

Very nice combination! 👍


----------



## Thom986




----------



## BLeistner

another for Rios.....


----------



## danimal107




----------



## The Rook

I purchased a cheap Bandini curved-end silicone strap from Amazon to see how I would like curved ends on the 86. The fit is perfect, and it looks like it was made for the watch. My only complaint is that the silicone is soft and will pull away from the case sides with the slightest pressure. Perhaps this is a good thing (one could pinch the sides of the band and blow out the water / debris between the case sides and the curved ends of the band) but it annoys me a bit. It this band was made of actual rubber, it would be just about perfect.


----------



## StufflerMike

Fluco Nautilus


----------



## StufflerMike

The DA 343 is now on a black Watchbandit Tropical Style rubber strap.


----------



## kostak

Toshi Cordovan Brown
View attachment 16752299


----------



## kostak

DK105 - Toshi Cordovan Brown


----------



## Thom986




----------



## earlofsodbury

DSub3 and DC56 have both been on open-weave Perlon for the last week or so, as Britain swelters in an uncharacteristic heatwave - 42°C (~108°F) in our front yard yesterday!










I bought a few of these straps in 20mm and 22mm from 'cheapestnatostraps.com' a few years ago, and they get a lot of wear in the summer - I've never found a better hot-weather strap, but sadly they no longer make them.


----------



## Cahanc

42/108° is beyond ridiculous, good luck and stay cool hopefully!


----------



## danimal107

If James bond was German he’d drive a Porsche and wear a Damasko.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Currently enjoying my DC57 on a strap called 'Brixton' from cheapestnatostraps.com:


----------



## Tanjecterly

I would have loved to grab those open mesh perlons on that DC56. Looks great.


earlofsodbury said:


> DSub3 and DC56 have both been on open-weave Perlon for the last week or so, as Britain swelters in an uncharacteristic heatwave - 42°C (~108°F) in our front yard yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a few of these straps in 20mm and 22mm from 'cheapestnatostraps.com' a few years ago, and they get a lot of wear in the summer - I've never found a better hot-weather strap, but sadly they no longer make them.


Would have loved to grab those. The DC56 looks fantastic. Actually, both do. Great for a hot day.


----------



## Cahanc

DA42 on Nick Mankey


----------



## Fullers1845

Bought this during June.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Sugman




----------



## ACG




----------



## Commisar

Cahanc said:


> DA42 on Nick Mankey
> View attachment 16782590
> View attachment 16782591
> View attachment 16782592
> View attachment 16782593


Ah HA a fellow Nick Mankey fan. I have a TOP GUN strap waiting for my DC86


----------



## Commisar

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16793630


When this watch returns I hope they lume the numerals


----------



## Igorek




----------



## GrouchoM

Igorek said:


> View attachment 16797503


What strap is that? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Igorek

GrouchoM said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Tuns leather, i got it from them on etsy









TunsLeather - Etsy


Shop Leather Watch Strap by TunsLeather. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




www.etsy.com


----------



## Cahanc

Woodshop time keeper.


----------



## earlofsodbury

ACG said:


>


Really like that on the brown Perlon.


----------



## Igorek

And another new strap


----------



## earlofsodbury

Igorek said:


> And another new strap
> View attachment 16833930


Damn nice it is too


----------



## Commisar

Finally got around to putting my Nick Mankey Top Gun hook strap on my DC86. I think it looks great.


----------



## Cahanc

Commisar said:


> Finally got around to putting my Nick Mankey Top Gun hook strap on my DC86. I think it looks great.
> 
> View attachment 16853742
> 
> View attachment 16853741
> 
> View attachment 16853740
> 
> View attachment 16853743


Does the Nick Mankey feel like it holds the weight of the 86 well?


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

fire_lantern said:


> New DSub3 on isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


How do you like this isofrane on your dsub? is it your favorite strap for this watch? also considering hirsch accent rubber. thanks!


----------



## sabercrystal

This is my new 22mm Winghead SHARK Mesh Band Watch Bracelet V-Clasp, PVD Black on my DC80. As far as I can tell nobody else has thought to try combining the DC 80 to a steel mesh watch band.


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

Damasko Dsub3/ Dsub50 hybrid with Hirsch Robby and Tiger


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

sabercrystal said:


> This is my new 22mm Winghead SHARK Mesh Band Watch Bracelet V-Clasp, PVD Black on my DC80. As far as I can tell nobody else has thought to try combining the DC 80 to a steel mesh watch band.
> 
> View attachment 16900350


I would also try Hirsch Tiger black and Hirsch accent rubber,


----------



## Cahanc

sabercrystal said:


> This is my new 22mm Winghead SHARK Mesh Band Watch Bracelet V-Clasp, PVD Black on my DC80. As far as I can tell nobody else has thought to try combining the DC 80 to a steel mesh watch band.
> 
> View attachment 16900350


Looks great!


----------



## earlofsodbury

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> Damasko Dsub3/ Dsub50 hybrid with Hirsch Robby and Tiger


Tiger > Robbie


----------



## PennyTheDog

Mix-and-match of Vario Everyday graphic nylon straps


----------



## fire_lantern

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> How do you like this isofrane on your dsub? is it your favorite strap for this watch? also considering hirsch accent rubber. thanks!


Sorry just saw this now. Sadly and stupidly I no longer have the DSUb3. For your question though, the isofrane looked great, but Hirsch was more comfortable. That said, i've never found isoftane super comfortable, but I do like the look and they're great for the water. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out this Fluco leather strap, very comfortable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cahanc

Nick Mankey on DS30


----------



## Todd5851

Mocha Suede


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

Damasko DSub3 /DSub50 Hybrid with Hirsch Rubber Accent strap


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## i29gman




----------



## earlofsodbury

Now that I love! <3 


Cahanc said:


> Nick Mankey on DS30
> View attachment 16910732
> View attachment 16910733


----------



## AD4268

DK105 on a Hirsch Performance James


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## danimal107

OD green Nick Mankey. Highly recommend…


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Igorek

And another new strap, stingray


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## thedonn007

Here is a video with my DA46, and DS30 on two different strapseeker straps.


----------



## GrouchoM

Igorek said:


> And another new strap, stingray
> View attachment 17022844
> 
> View attachment 17022845


As awesome as this combo is, and it is awesome, it would be even more awesome if the watch were Damest coated to accentuate the strap's black. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Igorek

GrouchoM said:


> As awesome as this combo is, and it is awesome, it would be even more awesome if the watch were Damest coated to accentuate the strap's black.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Don't like black watches.


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## KyBoiler

ACG said:


>


Never thought about perlon for the ds30 but it looks great. What color and brand is this one?


----------



## ClearlyJammed




----------



## Singularious

ClearlyJammed said:


> View attachment 17076229


Super clean there.


----------



## nmadd

Mondo Shizmo said:


>


That looks super. What size wrist do you have?


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

nmadd said:


> That looks super. What size wrist do you have?


Close to 7 inches.


----------



## danimal107




----------



## Igorek




----------



## Rustyrotor

ClearlyJammed said:


> View attachment 17076229


Is that a DS30? It looks much better with the date window in that location - it's balanced out by the 'D' logo. Is that a custom job? Grey canvas straps always look good on these 👌


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Rustyrotor said:


> Is that a DS30? It looks much better with the date window in that location - it's balanced out by the 'D' logo. Is that a custom job? Grey canvas straps always look good on these 👌


That's a DS30 edition made specifically for Worn and Wound and sold through Windup Watch Shop. Different hands and date window placement.


----------



## Jamespreillyii

DA36 on a tire tread strap. Got the strap with an Oris I bought. Not sure who make it.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Currently enjoying my DC56 on a FKM (fluoro-rubber) Tropic-style strap from here. The quality is second-to-none, and the price very fair; think it suits the watch to a T!


----------



## Tharr62

A fun shot of my DS30...


----------



## Cahanc

DA42 on NASA Nick Mankey


----------



## ACG

Just seen this (2 months late)

It’s an olive green one from watch obsession 



KyBoiler said:


> Never thought about perlon for the ds30 but it looks great. What color and brand is this one?


----------

